# PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2012)

*PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. August 2012)

*PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bin gespannt. Nur noch einmal Schlafen!


----------



## winner961 (27. August 2012)

*PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich finde es top von euch dass ihr die Nutzer vor solchen grundlegenden Änderungen informiert und auch sagt dass es Probleme geben kann also ich finde euch einfach top. 
Dafür einen Daumen  und ein 

Gruß,winner961


----------



## GoldenMic (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Da die Beta komplett an mir Vorbeiging bin ich mal gespannt was bei rauskommt


----------



## HanZ4000 (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Erstmal Top für die Info.

Ich frage mich, ob nur die PCGH - Hauptseite betroffen ist oder ob auch das PCGHX Forum involviert ist von der Umstellung. Wie schauts aus ?


----------



## |L1n3 (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da die Beta komplett an mir Vorbeiging bin ich mal gespannt was bei rauskommt


 hab sie auch nicht zu sehen bekommen, aber grade mal für die faulen den link ausm forum gesucht:

 wwwb.pcgameshardware.de

(man beachte geänderte subdomain)


----------



## taks (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob sie wieder ein bisschen übersichtlicher ist


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich freu mich ja eher aufs Bug-Hunting. ^^


----------



## gariman (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Team was nicht in jeder zweiten News zum heiligen Krieg gegen die Konsolen aufruft!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Erstmal Top für die Info.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob nur die PCGH - Hauptseite betroffen ist oder ob auch das PCGHX Forum involviert ist von der Umstellung. Wie schauts aus ?



PCGH Extreme betrifft das im Wesentlich nicht - es gibt nur Änderungen bei den Kommentaren. Aber das dürfte eher vorteilhaft sein. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich freu mich ja eher aufs Bug-Hunting. ^^



Yeah! Immer her damit! 



gariman schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Team was nicht in jeder zweiten News zum heiligen Krieg gegen die Konsolen aufruft!


 
Ich erlaube festzuhalten, dass ich eine leichte Übertreibung wahrnehme.


----------



## seltsam (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



gariman schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Team was nicht in jeder zweiten News zum heiligen Krieg gegen die Konsolen aufruft!


 
Hä?! Mal das PC in PCGH gesehen?


----------



## MonGoLo (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

wird dann jetzt endlich auch die dämliche zensur abgeschafft?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



seltsam schrieb:


> Hä?! Mal das PC in PCGH gesehen?



PC = Pro Consolereo 
Dann auf ein gutes Gelingen und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel, oder wie das auch immer heißt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Habe ich ja total wieder vergessen, das ein neues Design kommt 
Habe seit langem wieder mal rein gesehen, und muss sagen ... ach du meine Güte, ich bin im falschen Film 
Das sieht eher nach einem Rückschritt als nach einer Verbesserung aus, es ist ja noch immer eine Beta-Bug Umgebung.
Zb die "Verwandte Artikel" bei den den Artikeln unten, nerven zwar nicht genauso wie diese epileptischen Einblendung was man früher versucht hat, aber dennoch eine enorme Platzverschwendung - und es nervt !
Aber was solls, bleibe ich die nächste Zeit der Seite fern bis sich genug beschwert haben und alles wieder geändert/verbessert wurde, und konzentriere mich mehr aufs Forum


----------



## rtf (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

freu mich drauf! Werd mir das morgen mal anschauen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Werd mir das morgen mal anschauen.


Kannst auch jetzt schon machen : PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## -Pinhead- (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Nennt mich Blind, aber einen wirklich signifikanten Unterschied sehe ich irgendwie nicht. Eigenständige Suchfelder für PCGH und Preisvergleich (gut!), die Fonts sind etwas kleiner geworden (eher weniger gut) und die Seitenleiste ist minimal anders aufgeteilt. 

Oder übersehe ich was wichtiges?


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



gariman schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues Team was nicht in jeder zweiten News zum heiligen Krieg gegen die Konsolen aufruft!


 
Ich finde sie sollten sich lieber mit Heugabeln und Fackeln bewaffnen und den heiligen Krieg in Gang bringen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MVVolJsvFqI#t=130s

Edit: Hmm, Video ab einer bestimmten Stelle einbetten scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Also klickt den Link gefälligst! ^^


----------



## Dan Kirpan (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also ich finde das neue Design sieht aus wie das alte. Da sind nur minmale Veränderungen vorgenommen worden.

Die Seiten Hardwareluxx und Computerbase setzten bereits auf wesentlich modernere Designs, die auch erheblich übersichtlicher sind. Die Seite hat sich in den letzten 12 Jahren wirklich kaum verändert. Sie sollte vorallem auf höhere Auflösungen und Breitbildschirme angepasst werden, dass fehlt nämlich noch völlig.

Ich bin sowieso dafür das alle Seiten perfekt auf 16:9 und 1920x1080 angepasst werden. Wenn das der Fall wäre könnte man angenehm lesen, und das ganze Bild wäre mal von der Webseite ausgefüllt. Die meisten Webseiten nehmen 20% des Randes weg, und der Rest ist weiß. Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer noch nicht auf 16:9 optimiert wird. Quasi jeder Mensch hat heutzutage 16:9 Bildschirme, und das 1% mit einem 4:3 wird schon nicht vergrämt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Jap, Computerbase ist um Welten übersichtlicher und schöner, als PCGH.de. 

Allein dieser hässliche einfarbige Hintergrund...


Ich hatte Hoffnung als ich diese News gelesen habe, dass die Webseite endlich mal komplett neu gestaltet ist..aber leider sieht die neue genauso aus wie die alte. Schade!


----------



## hfb (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer noch nicht auf 16:9 optimiert wird. Quasi jeder Mensch hat heutzutage 16:9 Bildschirme, und das 1% mit einem 4:3 wird schon nicht vergrämt.


 
Stell dir vor, ich habe 16:10, und ich nutze die Breite, um Webseiten und auch Programme nebeneinander darzustellen.
Damit ich mehr gleichzeitig im Überblick habe. 
Bildfüllende Breitbildwebpages wären mir ein echtes Gräuel, ich verstehe die Menschen nicht, die Webpages als erstes
bildschirmfüllend maximieren, noch bevor sie zu lesen anfangen. Verdeckt doch den ganzen Bildschirm, sieht man ja nix mehr.
Gut, bei Win8 wäre das natürlich vorteilhaft, wenn man nichts mehr sehen muss.


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Macht ihr sie denn jetzt auch sicherer? 
ich hoffe das wurde noch nicht gefragt!


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bin auch mal gespannt was die neue Webseite mit sich bringt.
Wenn jetzt noch n anderer Player kommt, und ich Videos auch mal vom Tablet anschauen kann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## XXTREME (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ja hoffentlich mal nen neuer Player. Außerdem "HD" fängt bei mir bei 720p an nicht bei 480p oda wat weiss ich .


----------



## Ich 15 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jap, Computerbase ist um Welten übersichtlicher und schöner, als PCGH.de.


 leider muss ich euch zustimmen CB ist was das Layout angeht einfach Lichtjahre vor pcgh.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jap, Computerbase ist um Welten übersichtlicher und schöner, als PCGH.de.


 
Ansichtssache 

Mir gefällt das PCGH Layout (also das "alte") besser als das neue von CB oder das neue von PCGH


----------



## ConCAD (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso dafür das alle Seiten perfekt auf 16:9 und 1920x1080 angepasst werden.


 Bisher konnte man auf der Startseite von PCGH als eingeloggter User die gewünschte Seitenbreite einstellen. Ist diese Funktion mit dem neuen Design weggefallen?


----------



## horst--one (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Naja das Layout könnt ihr eig. so lassen....nur ein Punkt wäre da:

*Entfernt endlich diese scheiss Werbungen für eure PCs und den ganzen mist aus den NEWS*

Das "retro von 1522 v. Chr." - Zeugs gehört auch nicht in die News!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Retro ist Geschichte. Geschichte ist Bildung. Und PCs sind Einkommen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt was die neue Webseite mit sich bringt. Wenn jetzt noch n anderer Player kommt, und ich Videos auch mal vom Tablet anschauen kann bin ich zufrieden.



Wir sind auf jeden Fall dran bei dem Thema. Es ist aber nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> leider muss ich euch zustimmen CB ist was das Layout angeht einfach Lichtjahre vor pcgh.



Was genau ist denn "Lichtjahre" vor uns?



ConCAD schrieb:


> Bisher konnte man auf der Startseite von PCGH als eingeloggter User die gewünschte Seitenbreite einstellen. Ist diese Funktion mit dem neuen Design weggefallen?


 
Das kann man weiterhin, die Funktion ist nur jetzt oben rechts in der zentralen Leise.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

So ... gleich isses 10 Uhr. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

So etwas gibt´s ja nicht alle Tage. Is ja wie Weihnachten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei mir isse schon live.


----------



## Naumo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

die auflösungseinstellung funktioniert leider nicht....


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die Auflösung last sich aber nicht einstellen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Würde das auch gern wieder haben das ich die Seite in Vollbild sehen kann.
Schade 1680x1050 geht gerade net


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei mir geht die Auflösung auch nicht. Und ich hab auch eine Schaltfläche "Artikel schreiben" auf der Main, der - überraschender Weise (  ) - nicht funktioniert, da ich keine Berechtigung zum Artikel schreiben habe.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die Auflösungseinstellung geht bei mir auch nicht, wird aber bestimmt bald behhoben.


----------



## locojens (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also das mit der nicht einstellbaren Auflösung nervt jetzt schon *g .


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Auflösung auch nicht. Und ich hab auch eine Schaltfläche "Artikel schreiben" auf der Main, der - überraschender Weise (  ) - nicht funktioniert, da ich keine Berechtigung zum Artikel schreiben habe.


 
Bei mir das gleiche wenn ich einen Artikel schreiben will* *


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Auflösung auch nicht. Und ich hab auch eine Schaltfläche "Artikel schreiben" auf der Main, der - überraschender Weise (  ) - nicht funktioniert, da ich keine Berechtigung zum Artikel schreiben habe.


 
Ja, schon an das Webdev gemeldet.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sorry. Aber das mit dem Login gefällt mir nicht so.
Erst auf Login drücken und sich einloggen.
Da fand ich das vorher (direkt auf der Hauptseite) geschickter da ich eh das PW im Broser gespeichert habe und dann nur STRG+Enter drücken musste. Jetzt muss ich erst oben rechts klicken und die Daten eingeben.

Also mMn nicht gut gelöst. Ich will es wieder direkt auf die Hauptseite.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also die Funktion mit der höheren Auflösung (Breite) ist echt wichtig bei so viel Text finde ich. Momentan ist die Seite so schmal, man verliert komplett den Überblick in der Standardeinstellung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Also die Funktion mit der höheren Auflösung (Breite) ist echt wichtig bei so viel Text finde ich. Momentan ist die Seite so schmal, man verliert komplett den Überblick in der Standardeinstellung.


 
Das stimmt, wäre echt wichtig wenn das so schnell wie möglich gefixt wird


----------



## Zsinj (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber das mit dem Login gefällt mir nicht so.
> Erst auf Login drücken und sich einloggen.
> Da fand ich das vorher (direkt auf der Hauptseite) geschickter da ich eh das PW im Broser gespeichert habe und dann nur STRG+Enter drücken musste. Jetzt muss ich erst oben rechts klicken und die Daten eingeben.
> 
> Also mMn nicht gut gelöst. Ich will es wieder direkt auf die Hauptseite.


Dem kann ich einfach nur zustimmen. 
Sollte aber nicht allzu stören wenn man hoffentlich nicht alle 2 Wochen automatisch ausgeloggt wird. 

Außerdem erscheint die Mainpage wieder als Strich in der Landschaft. 
Sehr unschön. 
Das war vorher besser. 

Allerdings finde ich es gut dass nicht alles komplett auf den Kopf gestellt wurde. 

Für euch mag es eine kleine Ewigkeit darstellen, aber für mich als User wäre etwas gutes und beständiges wichtiger. Man muss nicht das Rad jährlich neu erfinden. Rund schleifen reicht auch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ist es außerdem so gewollt, dass man erst auf der Artikelseite statt direkt im Kommentarbereich landet, wenn man auf der Main auf die Kommentare rechts neben der Schlagzeile klickt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Nein, das ist nicht so gedacht. Bug ist gemeldet.

Also ich kann bei mir jetzt die Auflösung ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Yep, hier geht's jetzt auch.

Zur Not: STRG+F5


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht so gedacht. Bug ist gemeldet.
> 
> Also ich kann bei mir jetzt die Auflösung ändern.


 
Es funtioniert


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Seite zu schmal, und die Kommentare sind jetzt verdammt aufgebläht 

Lasst es bitte bei den drei Kommentare, und schaut mal, ob ihr das ganze noch etwas schmäler machen könnt. Man muss jetzt echt weit scrollen, das war vorher deutlich besser!

Vor allem mit der "Werbung" dazwischen ist es halt echt nachteilig. Man hat News-Ende und Kommentare nicht mehr zusammen im blick, was ich schade finde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also bei mir wird auch nur ca. 50% der 16:9 Seite genutzt. Ohne Video Spalte sogar nur ein Drittel. Der Rest ist leer. Sieht etwas merkwürdig aus.

Aber vielleicht soll da ja die Werbung hin !?!?

Ansonsten : Hab gar nix zu meckern. Alles schön. 

Ok ... warum manche Artikelüberschriften in fett geschrieben werden, verstehe ich nicht so ganz, aber im Grunde auch egal. Man denkt nur erstmal die fett geschriebenen wären besonders wichtig. Dort steht aber z.B. was von Steampunk Mods , was ich persönlich jetzt nicht wichtiger finde, als andere Dinge die weiter oben und unten nicht in fett geschrieben sind. Meinetwegen könnte man es weglassen, dass manche Sachen in fett geschrieben sind.



Im Grossen und Ganzen ist aber alles ganz nett so.



Aaaaahhhhh ..... gerade die Seite nochmal aktualisiert und schwupps .... hab ich die Seite auch auf 16:9 in voller Breite. Top ! Schön ! 

Wow ! Das sieht doch schon ganz anders aus. Klasse !!! 


Edit : Jetzt in der vollen Breite macht es richtig Spass zu lesen und zu stöbern. Super ! Ging ja schnell.

Edit 2 : ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr mit der Anmeldung habt ? Ich brauchte mich nichtmal neu anmelden für´s Forum. Blieb alles gespeichert. Ob da jetzt auf der ersten Seite ein Login ist , oder nicht ..... 
Bei mir bleibt die Anmeldung gespeichert.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mhhh, was soll der Quatsch mit der Anmeldung? Man soll einen neuen, allgemeinen Account anlegen aber der selbst genutzte Name ist dann schon belegt so das man sich einen neuen aussuchen muss???? Ist das so beabsichtigt????

MfG


----------



## Perry (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung nach einigen Jahren mal etwas zu verbessern, man hat bestimmt in 4 Jahren gewisse Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese nun einsetzen, ein solcher Rhytmus ist aber in Ordnung und man muss auch nicht dauernd was verändern nur um des Verändern willens, nicht das es zum berühmten verschlimmbessern kommt.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Dafür bugt jetzt die Werbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also das mit der Accountverknüpfung ist ziemlich blöd.

Zu mal keine Unterstriche erlaubt sind, die hier aber erlaubt waren.

Zu mal es besser gewesen wäre, das man auch bei computec den gleichen namen hat, was natürlich eher wenig möglich ist, da auch in den anderen FOren gewisse Namen in Gebrauch sind.
Mein Kumpel ist da gerade nicht so begeistert von und ich finds auch quatsch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Auflösung läuft


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Früher kam man per Klick auf die Nummer der Kommentare einer News etc. direkt ins Forum zu den Beiträgen. Jetzt landet man im Artikel. Ist das ein Bug oder Absicht?


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Also das mit der Accountverknüpfung ist ziemlich blöd.
> 
> Zu mal keine Unterstriche erlaubt sind, die hier aber erlaubt waren.
> 
> ...


Genau und meine Name, obwohl individuell, ist weg. Das ist doch mist!!!

MfG


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

*früher war alles besser*

Naja nicht alles... aber ein paar Sachen schon 
Ich fand den Login vorher angenehmer (das wurde ja schon von anderen erwähnt)... vor allem aber stört mich aber der graue Bereich zwischen "Benutzerkontrollleiste" und Seiten-Überschriftsfeld; was mich aber ncoh mehr stört, ist dass das vorher so tolle Dropdown-Menü (mit meinem geliebten Button direkt zu den abonnierten Themen) weg ist... oder ich finde das Menü mit dem Button nicht 
Hat nicht einer von den Mitarbeitern gemeint, dass die Kommentare angenehmer werden?!
Ich persönlich finde, dass die Kommentare jetzt deutlich schlechter zu lesen sind als vorher. Das liegt für mich einfach am Aufbau (früher links Username und rechts Kommentar; jetzt sind die Kommentare immer wieder unterbrochen durch die Kopfzeile); vorher war die Einteilung einfach übersichtlicher und klarer/sachlicher (auch wenn es einige Kommentare nicht waren  ).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dafür bugt jetzt die Werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Welche Werbung ???  Bei mir is da keine Werbung die buggen kann


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Früher kam man per Klick auf die Nummer der Kommentare einer News etc. direkt ins Forum zu den Beiträgen. Jetzt landet man im Artikel. Ist das ein Bug oder Absicht?


Hatte ich auch schon gefragt: 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht so gedacht. Bug ist gemeldet.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ach und gleich noch nen bug 

Wenn ich das Fenster auf die Hälfte verkleinere, um zwei Seiten parallel betrachten zu können, wird die Formatierung nicht angepasst...

Das war vorher besser. Jetzt muss ich hin und her scrollen, um den ganzen Text lesen zu können.


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dafür bugt jetzt die Werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Adblock + hilft dagegen


----------



## ryzen1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ohne aktiviertem Java, kann man sich nicht mal auf der Seite anmelden, nur im Forum.
Nja aktuell bleibt Java aus bei mir


----------



## Nuallan (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Funzt alles wunderbar, konnte auch die Auflösung ändern. Gute Arbeit. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, was soll der Quatsch mit der Anmeldung? Man soll einen neuen, allgemeinen Account anlegen aber der selbst genutzte Name ist dann schon belegt so das man sich einen neuen aussuchen muss???? Ist das so beabsichtigt????



Wo steht denn du sollst dir einen neuen Acc machen? Da steht, wenn du dich einloggst sollte ne Meldung kommen, der du nur zustimmen musst. Allerdings kam bei mir keine Meldung..


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Funzt alles wunderbar. Gute Arbeit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo steht denn du sollst dir einen neuen Acc machen? Da steht, wenn du dich einloggst sollte ne Meldung kommen, der du nur zustimmen musst. Allerdings kam bei mir keine Meldung..


 
Bei mir kam eine mit dem Hinweis das die Accountverknüpfung nicht ging, da Name schon vorhanden war, da wurde mir eine Alternative angeboten...^^
Hat das was damit zu tun, dass ich auch bei PCG registriert bin mit meinem Namen???

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam eine mit dem Hinweis das die Accountverknüpfung nicht ging, da Name schon vorhanden war, da wurde mir eine Alternative angeboten...^^
> Hat das was damit zu tun, dass ich auch bei PCG registriert bin mit meinem Namen???
> 
> MfG


 
Sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nuallan (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam eine mit dem Hinweis das die Accountverknüpfung nicht ging, da Name schon vorhanden war, da wurde ireine Alternative angeboten...^^
> Hat das was damit zu tun, dass ich auch bei PCG registriert bin mit meinem Namen???
> 
> MfG



Bin bei PCG auch mit Nuallan angemeldet, also daran wirds nicht liegen. Vielleicht hab ich wegen Adblock (Chrome) keine Meldung bekommen. Naja, die anderen Seiten interessieren mich eh wenig.

Edit: Hab jetzt ne Mail bekommen:



> Hallo!
> 
> pcgameshardware.de ist nun Teil des Computec-Netzwerkes; mit Deiner E-Mail-Adresse xxxxxxxx, mit der Du auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de den Account mit dem Login Nuallan angemeldet hast, hast Du auch den Computec-Account Nuallan registriert.
> 
> Deine beiden Accounts sind nun miteinander verbunden.



Zugestimmt hab ich aber nirgends.. Bin langsam auch etwas verwirrt.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Aber das ist doch totaler Käse...^^

Jetzt habe ich bei PCGH einen account, der nur hier geht, einen Account bei PCG der nur dort geht und einen "computec" allgemeinen account der überall geht aber mit einem angepasstem Namen???


Nuallan schrieb:


> Bin bei PCG auch mit Nuallan angemeldet, also daran wirds nicht liegen. Vielleicht hab ich wegen Adblock (Chrome) keine Meldung bekommen. Naja, die anderen Seiten interessieren mich eh wenig.


Ich konnte mich ohne das zu bestätigen leider nicht anmelden

*@Redakteure/ Admins*
Kann man das noch rückgängig machen und noch einmal neu zuweisen, ich habe nämlich keine Lust auf so eine Account Fragmention.


MfG


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

ist das gewollt, dass ich oben in der leiste auf artikelschreiben klicken kann und ich dann aber lesen muss das ich keine rechte habe? sollte sowas nicht ausgeblendet sein?


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ging mir auch so, mir wurde "beren27071"  vorgeschlagen. Hab einfach irgend nen Namen genommen, werde ich eh nicht benutzen. Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir eh nicht so wirklich. Ich will mich nunmal nicht bei anderen computec-Seiten anmelden können, sonst hätte ich dort schon Accounts.


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Habe noch einen Fehler gefunden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die "1" dran zu packen ist scheinbar Gang und Gebe.
So richtig komm ich noch nicht klar, deshalb stimme ich mal für Möglichkeit 3: >Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert<


----------



## execrypter (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

wo ist die Übersicht für die Software und Tools ?


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DrDave schrieb:


> Die "1" dran zu packen ist scheinbar Gang und Gebe.
> So richtig komm ich noch nicht klar, deshalb stimme ich mal für Möglichkeit 3: >Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert<


 
Ich mein ja eigentlich das Gefällt was falsch geschrieben ist


----------



## Ich 15 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn "Lichtjahre" vor uns?


Ich hätte anstatt Layout besser Übersicht schreiben sollen, denn die ist bei CB am besten. Damit meine ich unter anderem das 2 Spalten Layout von pcgh welches mir sehr missfält. Außerdem gefällt mir dar ganze Seitenkopf nicht da extrem unübersichtlich(besonders die Zeile unter dem "Menü").
Ein anderes Thema welches aber nicht im direkten Zusammenhang zum Layout steht und schon oft angesprochen wurde ist das die Redaktion was News betrifft über die Jahre immer mehr auf Quantität statt auf Qualität setzt. Man muss nur mal die Anzahl der News auf pcgh mit anderen Portalen die über Hardware berichten vergleichen. Die vielen News mit Werbung, Offtopic sorgen natürlich auch dafür das die Seite unübersichtlich wird. Am Ende des Tages kann man auf cb gehen und sich alle News des Tages ohne Scrollen anschauen und sich so schnell die intressantesten raussuchen auf pcgh ist das nicht möglich. Durch diese Gründe habe ich schon viele gute/interessante News auf pcgh erst im nachhinein durch Updates, Kommentar im Forum etc. bemerkt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch totaler Käse...^^
> 
> Jetzt habe ich bei PCGH einen account, der nur hier geht, einen Account bei PCG der nur dort geht und einen "computec" allgemeinen account der überall geht aber mit einem angepasstem Namen???
> 
> ...


Der Falk meldet sich gleich zum Thema.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Falk meldet sich gleich zum Thema.


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## Aladin (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

eine Sache stört mich, gehe deshalb auch seit Monaten nicht mehr auf die PCGames.de Seite

manchmal möchte ich nicht die NEWs lesen, sondern nur die Kommentare, und deshalb klicke ich nur Kommentare an

seit dem Update hier, muss ich zuviel klicken/scrollen, ist mir zu umständlich

hoffe dss ändert sich noch, ansonsten wird halt nur noch überflogen und nichts mehr angeklickt


----------



## Nuallan (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich hätte anstatt Layout besser Übersicht schreiben sollen, denn die ist bei CB am besten. Damit meine ich unter anderem das 2 Spalten Layout von pcgh welches mir sehr missfält. Außerdem gefällt mir dar ganze Seitenkopf nicht da extrem unübersichtlich(besonders die Zeile unter dem "Menü").
> Ein anderes Thema welches aber nicht im direkten Zusammenhang zum Layout steht und schon oft angesprochen wurde ist das die Redaktion was News betrifft über die Jahre immer mehr auf Quantität statt auf Qualität setzt. Man muss nur mal die Anzahl der News auf pcgh mit anderen Portalen die über Hardware berichten vergleichen. Die vielen News mit Werbung, Offtopic sorgen natürlich auch dafür das die Seite unübersichtlich wird. Am Ende des Tages kann man auf cb gehen und sich alle News des Tages ohne Scrollen anschauen und sich so schnell die intressantesten raussuchen auf pcgh ist das nicht möglich. Durch diese Gründe habe ich schon viele gute/interessante News auf pcgh erst im nachhinein durch Updates, Kommentar im Forum etc. bemerkt.



Ich find das Layout hier sehr gut. Scrollen muss man mal, ja. Aber als 16:9 User bin ich das eh gewohnt.. 

Die Werbung nervt manchmal etwas, aber andere Seiten müssen sich auch finanzieren. Nur weil die ihre Werbung besser verstecken oder sogar in ihre Artikel einbauen (allgemein gesagt, will keine Seite angreifen), heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht da ist.. Und Offtopic find ich auch nicht schlimm, solange es um Technik, Fortschritt etc. geht. Das gefällt denke ich den meisten Freaks hier.


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Alles Breitbild! Ihr wisst schon das dass menschliche Gehirn nur 7 Dinge gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann? Ich will das wieder selber einstellen können.
Anbei: Warum werden bei euch .gif in .jpg umgewandelt?

Und das Menü für mein PCGH Konto, auf der Startseite, fehlt.

Auch die Diskussionen unten links.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Fehler gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mal "fixiert"


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Research schrieb:


> Alles Breitbild! Ihr wisst schon das dass menschliche Gehirn nur 7 Dinge gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann? Ich will das wieder selber einstellen können.
> Anbei: Warum werden bei euch .gif in .jpg umgewandelt?
> 
> Und das Menü für mein PCGH Konto, auf der Startseite, fehlt.
> ...


 
Die Benachrichtigungen sind in die Leiste oben oberhalb der Seite gewandert.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich kann mich mit meinen Forendaten nicht auf der HP einloggen. Das Log-in bleibt einfach stehen.
Habe das im Opera und im Chrome getestet.

Die neue Seite sieht auf den 1 Blick gut aus und wurde ich nicht schlimmer wie zB bei 4players.
Und die Seite finde ich besser als die von computerbase, das ist mir zu viel gescrolle.


----------



## Ion (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ersteindruck: Super

Mehr Vor und Nachteile werden sich mit der Zeit zeigen


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Die Benachrichtigungen sind in die Leiste oben oberhalb der Seite gewandert.


 Wo ist Waldo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin noch eingeloggt.

Alles Breitbild! Ihr wisst schon das dass menschliche Gehirn nur 7 Dinge  gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann? Ich will das wieder selber einstellen  können.
Anbei: Warum werden bei euch .gif in .jpg umgewandelt?
Auch die Diskussionen unten links fehlen.


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> *früher war alles besser*
> 
> Naja nicht alles... aber ein paar Sachen schon
> Ich fand den Login vorher angenehmer (das wurde ja schon von anderen erwähnt)... vor allem aber stört mich aber der graue Bereich zwischen "Benutzerkontrollleiste" und Seiten-Überschriftsfeld; was mich aber ncoh mehr stört, ist dass das vorher so tolle Dropdown-Menü (mit meinem geliebten Button direkt zu den abonnierten Themen) weg ist... oder ich finde das Menü mit dem Button nicht
> ...


 
Das Menü was du suchst ist unter "Forum" in der Haupt-Navigation, dort gibt es auch ein paar Punkte mehr.



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau und meine Name, obwohl individuell, ist weg. Das ist doch mist!!!
> 
> MfG



Da hat sich Zam im entsprechenden Thread schon geäußert, Sachen die Accounts betreffen am Besten dort posten (ansonsten kommen wir durcheinander oder Sachen gehen hier im restlichen Feedback unter): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/feedback-zum-neuen-design/224429-zusammenfuehren-von-accounts.html



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit meinen Forendaten nicht auf der HP einloggen. Das Log-in bleibt einfach stehen.
> Habe das im Opera und im Chrome getestet.
> 
> Die neue Seite sieht auf den 1 Blick gut aus und wurde ich nicht schlimmer wie zB bei 4players.
> Und die Seite finde ich besser als die von computerbase, das ist mir zu viel gescrolle.


 
Hast du Javascript aktiviert?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Läuft erstaunlich, auch irgendwie flüssiger..
Ich suche aber noch, ob ich irgendwo was zu meckern (konstruktiv kritisieren) finde..


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Research schrieb:


> Wo ist Waldo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Auf deinem Screenshot bist du nicht eingeloggt...Eingeloggt kannst du es auch umstellen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wenn man von der Main auf seinen Benutzernamen klickt um in sein Profil zu gehen kommt man stattdessen in der Forumübersicht raus. Bitte noch fixen, danke.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

zwei fragen mal ...


Habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich mich jetzt mit meinen Nick und Passwort zb bei PC Games einloggen kann ? .......das geht nämlich nicht (falsches Passwort oder Nick )

Ich habe mich vorhin auf der Startseite eingeloggt und da stand dann was von einer nachricht an meine email Adresse (Die ist aber alt bzw ich weiß das Passwort nicht mehr und habe mir deswegen ein neues Konto angelegt)

und nu ?


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mit diesem neuen Konto kannst du dich jetzt bei PCG als auch bei PCGH beispielsweise einloggen. Da verknüpft, wird dann hier z. B. automatisch dein jetziger Account geöffnet.

*p.s.: Hat man schon einen computec Account, beispielsweise bei pcg.de, dann sollte man darauf achten das die E-Mails übereinstimmen, dann muss man nämlich bei der Accountverknüpfung keinen neuen Namen vergeben.* 

MfG


----------



## OCCenturion (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die Werbung wird immer schlimmer und aufdringlicher! Teilweise kann man sie nicht einmal wegklicken.... 

Wenn das so bleibt, werde ich mich von hier verabschieden...


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mit dem Adblocker ist Werbung kein Thema.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mit diesem neuen Konto kannst du dich jetzt bei PCG als auch bei PCGH beispielsweise einloggen. Da verknüpft, wird dann hier z. B. automatisch dein jetziger Account geöffnet.
> 
> *p.s.: Hat man schon einen computec Account, beispielsweise bei pcg.de, dann sollte man darauf achten das die E-Mails übereinstimmen, dann muss man nämlich bei der Accountverknüpfung keinen neuen Namen vergeben.*
> 
> MfG


 
genau das geht nicht 

habe ich denn jetzt noch das gleiche Passwort ? ....beim einloggen auf der startseite mußte ich das nämlich nicht eintippen.
Jetzt weiß ich nämlich nicht wenn ich mich jetzt hier auslogge ob ich mich überhaupt wieder einloggen kann


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> genau das geht nicht
> 
> habe ich denn jetzt noch das gleiche Passwort ? ....beim einloggen auf der startseite mußte ich das nämlich nicht eintippen.
> Jetzt weiß ich nämlich nicht wenn ich mich jetzt hier auslogge ob ich mich überhaupt wieder einloggen kann


Ja, deine alten Accountdaten bleiben davon unberührt. Du hast jetzt nur so eine Art Masteraccount erstellt. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Was ist das für ein Müll mit der Accountverknüpfung.
Ich kann meinen Namen nicht auswählen.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Müll mit der Accountverknüpfung.
> Ich kann meinen Namen nicht auswählen.


Du hast schon ein computec Namen jedoch mit einer anderen E-Mailadresse, deshalb sagt er ist schon belegt.
Wäre wirklich gut, wenn man darauf mal hinweisen würde.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Hast du Javascript aktiviert?



Im Chrome ganz sicher, im Opera bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber es müsste auch an sein.


----------



## boxleitnerb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die Seite ist hier deutlich breiter seit dem Update. Einerseits finde ich das gut, andererseits ist sie linksbündig und nicht in der Bildschirmmitte zentriert. Könnte man das noch ändern?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Mit dem Adblocker ist Werbung kein Thema.


 
Dadurch sinken aber die Einnahmen von PCGH...


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Auf deinem Screenshot bist du nicht eingeloggt...Eingeloggt kannst du es auch umstellen.


 
Bin ich aber gewesen. Auch momentan nach mehrmaligem hard-reload bleibt das so.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Das Thema hat sich dank dem IE erledigt.

Und die Seite ist leicht nach links gerückt wsa mir gefällt, da´bei einer mittigen Seite meistens auf beiden Seiten Werbung ist.

Edit die obere Leiste ist zumindest im Opera immer noch buggy. So wie hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4527-die-leiste-am-oberen-rand-ist-buggy.html


----------



## david430 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dadurch sinken aber die Einnahmen von PCGH...


 
da kann ich nur sagen selber schuld,... bin normalerweise immer bereit, einen kleinen tribut zu zollen, damit jemand daraus profitiert, aber die werbung bei pcgh ist echt das letzte. diese flash werbung,... wenn ich mir die reguläre seite von pcgh auf meinem mobiltelefon anschauen will, schmiert mir das fast ab, deshalb bin ich immer gezwungen, die schlechtere mobilseite zu öffnen. den gleichen fehler begehe ich am desktop, wo mir adblocker zur verfügung steht, nicht. wenn sich die pcgh führung denn mal auf flashfreies einigen würde, dann wäre ich sicherlich wieder bereit, meinen adblocker für diese seite hier auszuschalten.

das mit der linksbündigkeit kann ich auch bestätigen. sieht etwas dilettantisch aus, aber vielleicht ist es nur gewöhnungssache.^^


----------



## alm0st (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Was mir direkt auffällt ist, dass die Bildergalerien wesentlich fotter geworden sind


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dadurch sinken aber die Einnahmen von PCGH...


 
Hab ein Abo, da reicht mir die Werbung in der Print.


----------



## ColorMe (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also soooooooooooooooooooo sehr unterscheidet sie sich jetzt nicht.
Das Design mit den Farbverläufen etc. ist meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Klar ist das alles Geschmackssache, nur wären mir klare Formen und Farben lieber. Ebenso die Anordnung macht oftmals einen unaufgeräumten Eindruck auf mich.

Zusätzlich: noch immer kann man die Bildergalerie nicht "rückwärts" bzw. nach links durchklicken. Ein Detail welches schon seit Jahren unangenehm auffällt.
Computerbase (als Bsp.) wirkt auf mich um einiges übersichtlicher, jedoch sind mir auch dort zu viele Bilder wodurch man unnötig scrollen muss.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Was mir direkt auffällt ist, dass die Bildergalerien wesentlich fotter geworden sind


 
Wenn du den FF benutzt, liegt es wohl daran das mit der Version 15 Bilder schneller geladen werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Direkt in ein Kommentarforum springen läuft immer noch nicht... aber kein Druck


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Die Seite ist hier deutlich breiter seit dem Update. Einerseits finde ich das gut, andererseits ist sie linksbündig und nicht in der Bildschirmmitte zentriert. Könnte man das noch ändern?


 
Bei höherer Auflösung und einer eingestellten Seitenbreite von 1.280 bleibt die Seite zentriert. Nur bei 1.280er Breite wirkt sie linksbündig, sie füllt aber nur (mit Werbung) den Bildschirm ganz aus. 



Research schrieb:


> Bin ich aber gewesen. Auch momentan nach mehrmaligem hard-reload bleibt das so.



Nur wenn da oben dein Name steht bist du korrekt eingeloggt. Ansonsten (da bei dir anscheinend irgendwas klemmt in der Richtung): Cookies löschen (reicht für .pcgameshardware.de) und noch mal neu einloggen.


----------



## N30S (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



david430 schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen selber schuld,... bin normalerweise immer bereit, einen kleinen tribut zu zollen, damit jemand daraus profitiert, aber die werbung bei pcgh ist echt das letzte. diese flash werbung,... wenn ich mir die reguläre seite von pcgh auf meinem mobiltelefon anschauen will, schmiert mir das fast ab, deshalb bin ich immer gezwungen, die schlechtere mobilseite zu öffnen. den gleichen fehler begehe ich am desktop, wo mir adblocker zur verfügung steht, nicht. wenn sich die pcgh führung denn mal auf flashfreies einigen würde, dann wäre ich sicherlich wieder bereit, meinen adblocker für diese seite hier auszuschalten.


 
Sehe ich auch so z.B. bei Hardwareluxx ist der Addblocker auch aus, aber hier kann man garnicht ohne leben hier ist mehr werbung als Text und vorallem viel zu aufdringlich, da sich ständig irgendwas bewegt, blinkt oder einen anspringt


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> []Nur wenn da oben dein Name steht bist du korrekt  eingeloggt. Ansonsten (da bei dir anscheinend irgendwas klemmt in der  Richtung): Cookies löschen (reicht für .pcgameshardware.de) und noch mal  neu einloggen.


 Gelöscht.
Auf der Main kann ich mich damit nicht einloggen. Dafür ist mein Passwort zu lang

Geändert hat sich nichts.


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Direkt in ein Kommentarforum springen läuft immer noch nicht... aber kein Druck


 
Bei mir tut das mittlerweile.


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

PCGH sollte mit Responsive Design arbeiten  Geht doch mal mit der Zeit... Nur User mit großen TFTs haben die volle Übersicht. Der Inhalt sollte sich der Auflösung des Users anpassen. Seht ihr z.B. hier: http://www.smashingmagazine.com/  <- zieht mal auf der Seite das Browserfenster kleiner.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Bei mir tut das mittlerweile.


 
Irgendwie ist das aber nur ein Anker auf die Position der jeweiligen News-Seite, keine richtige Forenansicht wie früher.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

@Falk:
Kannst du mir mal einen Screen machen, wo ich meine Forum-Abo's finde? Irgendwie steh ich aufm Schlauch... bzw. ha Tomaten auf den Augen 

Als konstruktive Kritik:
Auch ich fände es wesentlich angenehmer, wenn man direkt ins Forum springt, wenn man auf die "Kommentar-Zahl" auf der Main klickt. Der Sprung zu diesen (meiner Meinung nach) unübersichtlichen Kommentaren am Artikelende, würde zumindest mich weniger Kommentare lesen/schreiben lassen in Zukunft


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Problem: Wenn ich mich im Forum anmelde, werde ich nicht weitergeleitet.
Auch der Button "Wenn ihr Browser sie nicht automatisch weiterleitet, klicken sie bitte hier" fehlt völlig.


----------



## Astimon (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Der Preisvergleich führt bei mir zu nem 404 Fehler.
Und wie schon erwähnt, viele Werbungen sind leider noch nicht an das neue Design angepasst. (Sowohl die Breite als auch die Position)


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Die Seite ist hier deutlich breiter seit dem Update. Einerseits finde ich das gut, andererseits ist sie linksbündig und nicht in der Bildschirmmitte zentriert. Könnte man das noch ändern?


 
Kannst du oben einstellen/ Auflösung.


sebtb schrieb:


> PCGH sollte mit Responsive Design arbeiten  Geht doch mal mit der Zeit... Nur User mit großen TFTs haben die volle Übersicht. Der Inhalt sollte sich der Auflösung des Users anpassen. Seht ihr z.B. hier: http://www.smashingmagazine.com/ <- zieht mal auf der Seite das Browserfenster kleiner.


Das geht nicht alleine deswegen, da die Werbebanner statisch sind.

MfG


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Problem: Wenn ich mich im Forum anmelde, werde ich nicht weitergeleitet.
> Auch der Button "Wenn ihr Browser sie nicht automatisch weiterleitet, klicken sie bitte hier" fehlt völlig.



Javascript aktiviert? Automatische Weiterleitungen aktiviert (man kann dieses weiterleiten deaktivieren).



Astimon schrieb:


> Der Preisvergleich führt bei mir zu nem 404 Fehler.
> Und wie schon erwähnt, viele Werbungen sind leider noch nicht an das neue Design angepasst. (Sowohl die Breite als auch die Position)



Schauen wir uns an, die Werbung wird auch mit der Zeit besser werden.


----------



## Ghostshield (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Musste mich neuanmelden da ich mein pw verloren hab und einfach kein neues bekomme, captcha geht nicht oder wenn ja email kommt nie...
aber das ist eine andere sache.

mir gehts nur um "m.pcgh.de" die seite geht nicht mehr auf mein iPhone,
Bild: img_126546lr1.png - abload.de
irgendein kaudawelsch steht da tippe auf holländisch.

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn das behoben wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das aber nur ein Anker auf die Position der jeweiligen News-Seite, keine richtige Forenansicht wie früher.


 
Indeed.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also das neue Menü/ die neue Navigation find ich super. Ist das auch mobile/ Tablet proofed?

MfG


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du oben einstellen/ Auflösung.
> 
> Das geht nicht alleine deswegen, da die Werbebanner statisch sind.
> 
> MfG


 
Auch für dieses Problem gibt es Lösungen: Responsive Images, dass man  Bilder in mehreren Größen hinterlegt und diese responsive austauscht bei  bestimmten Breakpoints. Ähnlich dieser Logik:  https://github.com/scottjehl/picturefill


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Das Design ist leider immer noch schrecklich. Es wird mal Zeit für ein komplettes redesign. Dieses Presswurstdesign wurde zuletzt in den 90ern verwendet. Geht endlich mal mit der Zeit und schafft euch einen gescheiten Webdesigner an.
Die neue Kommentarfunktion wirkt sehr aufgeblasen. Man sieht vor lauter Kommentarboxen den eigentlich Artikel garnicht  (sofern er etwas kürzer geraten ist)

Die News Spalte wirkt wie vorher total fehl am Platze. Man könnte meinen, sie wäre nur ein Nebenprodukt zwischen bekloppten Videos und penetranten Ads (Ihr seid die einzige Newsseite, die ich mit Adblock anschaue!) 
Der Videoplayer öffnet immer noch eine neue Seite, wenn man auf HD umstellt. Finde ich komischerweise auch nur bei euch und sonst nirgendwo.

Einzig positive ist die neue Profilbar im Header.

Zum Thema Account: Schön, dass wir nicht gefragt wurden, ob wir das überhaupt möchten. Ich habe mich damals hier angemeldet und nicht auf Buffed oder weiß der Geier wo. Das möchte ich auch nicht! Zumal der Sicherheitsaspekt dort auch eine große Rolle spielt. Jetzt brauch der Hacker nur noch eine DB exploiten und voila, er hat Zurgiff auf alle Seiten. -> Glückwunsch! 

Ihr geht ja mit den Usern hier schon wie mit der Fratzenbuch Fraktion um. Widerlich!


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Ghostshield schrieb:


> Musste mich neuanmelden da ich mein pw verloren hab und einfach kein neues bekomme, captcha geht nicht oder wenn ja email kommt nie...
> aber das ist eine andere sache.
> 
> mir gehts nur um "m.pcgh.de" die seite geht nicht mehr auf mein iPhone,
> ...



Wird es.



sebtb schrieb:


> Auch für dieses Problem gibt es Lösungen: Responsive Images, dass man  Bilder in mehreren Größen hinterlegt und diese responsive austauscht bei  bestimmten Breakpoints. Ähnlich dieser Logik:  https://github.com/scottjehl/picturefill


 
Problem ist nur: alles was Werbebanner angeht, liefern wir nicht direkt aus und können es nicht beeinflussen. Im Bezug auf die Werbung liefern wir praktisch nur die "weiße" Wand. Btw: schau dir mal die Bildergalerien in Artikeln mit höherer eingestellter Auflösung an...


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

was isn hier neu? Alte News... Downloadraten Schlecht... Design, naja nicht wirklich neu..


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> was isn hier neu? Alte News... Downloadraten Schlecht... Design, naja nicht wirklich neu..


 
Jepp, neues Design ist leider nicht alles. Besuche PCGH seit längerem auch nur noch einmal pro Woche. Solange sich an der News Politik nichts ändert, wird es wohl bei dem Zyklus bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich könnte jetzt sagen: Was isn hier neu (bei den Kommentaren): Ungenaue, pauschale, subjektive Aussagen ohne Beleg.


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Wird es.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem ist nur: alles was Werbebanner angeht, liefern wir nicht direkt aus und können es nicht beeinflussen. Im Bezug auf die Werbung liefern wir praktisch nur die "weiße" Wand. Btw: schau dir mal die Bildergalerien in Artikeln mit höherer eingestellter Auflösung an...


 
Und was haltet ihr davon, Werbung einfach anders zu platzieren? Also weg von umrandenen Ads hin zu Ads innerhalb Artikel (Am Ende oder kurz hinterm Anfang des Artikels) und auch in der Homepageübersicht? Mehr viereckige Ads etc. Oder haben die Ads soviel Gewichtung, dass sich das Restdesign daran hängen muss?


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



sebtb schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr davon, Werbung einfach anders zu platzieren? Also weg von umrandenen Ads hin zu Ads innerhalb Artikel (Am Ende oder kurz hinterm Anfang des Artikels) und auch in der Homepageübersicht? Mehr viereckige Ads etc. Oder haben die Ads soviel Gewichtung, dass sich das Restdesign daran hängen muss?


 
Das führt an dieser Stelle zu weit, aber man kann als Webseitenbetreiber die Banner nicht beliebig anders platzieren, einige Werbeformen erfordern zum Beispiel, dass sie so "um die Ecke" gebaut werden können (Banner + Sky).


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Dachte eher das ein Kompletter Reboot gemacht wird.. Dehalb auf den Ersten Blick wenig änderung zu erkennen.... Die Artikel der einzelnen Rubriken sind jetzt Übersichtlicher Gestaltet zb. Extra Nvidia oder ATI Rubrik.. ... Schade das es keine Extra Benchmark Rubrik gibt... CPU/GPU/Spiele Benchmarks... Oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden..


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Das führt an dieser Stelle zu weit, aber man kann als Webseitenbetreiber die Banner nicht beliebig anders platzieren, einige Werbeformen erfordern zum Beispiel, dass sie so "um die Ecke" gebaut werden können (Banner + Sky).


 
Ja, an diese Benennungen kann ich mich noch trübe erinnern^^ Tja wenn man nicht drum rum kommt, dann okay und schade. Aber es wird ganz sicher Ad-Konzepte ohne Sky-Wrapper und Co geben. Danke für die Konversation.


----------



## Vhailor (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wenn mans nun nur noch mittig ausrichten könnte ... das Linksgerichtete stört (mich) doch schon sehr


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Dachte eher das ein Kompletter Reboot gemacht wird.. Dehalb auf den Ersten Blick wenig änderung zu erkennen.... Die Artikel der einzelnen Rubriken sind jetzt Übersichtlicher Gestaltet zb. Extra Nvidia oder ATI Rubrik.. ... Schade das es keine Extra Benchmark Rubrik gibt... CPU/GPU/Spiele Benchmarks... Oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden..


 
Ja das wäre wirklich cool


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Javascript aktiviert? Automatische Weiterleitungen aktiviert (man kann dieses weiterleiten deaktivieren).


 
Javascript ist an. Automatische Weiterleitungen weiss ich nicht, auch nicht wo man das einstellt. Gestern gings jedenfalls noch und ich hab selber nix geändert.
Die Weiterleitung funktioniert auch am CP nicht, dort ist es mir überhaupt erst aufgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Also soooooooooooooooooooo sehr unterscheidet sie sich jetzt nicht.
> Das Design mit den Farbverläufen etc. ist meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Klar ist das alles Geschmackssache, nur wären mir klare Formen und  Farben lieber. Ebenso die Anordnung macht oftmals einen unaufgeräumten  Eindruck auf mich.
> 
> ...


 

Wieso kann man in Bildergalerie nicht rückwärts blättern? 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Dachte eher das ein Kompletter Reboot gemacht wird.. Dehalb auf den Ersten Blick wenig änderung zu erkennen.... Die Artikel der einzelnen Rubriken sind jetzt Übersichtlicher Gestaltet zb. Extra Nvidia oder ATI Rubrik.. ... Schade das es keine Extra Benchmark Rubrik gibt... CPU/GPU/Spiele Benchmarks... Oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden..


 
Es gibt auch einen Benchmarkseite, da sind aber im Moment Benchmarkartikel drauf.
Was Du ansprichst, also eine Datenbank mit Benchmarks, das steht auf jeden Fall auf der To-do-Liste.

Der erste Schritt ist bei den CPUs gemacht, da gibts jetzt eine Produktdatenbank:
CPU-Datenbank AMD und Intel - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Da kommen dann auch Benchmarks rein. Und Grafikkarten kommen dann auch.


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Es gibt auch einen Benchmarkseite, da sind aber im Moment Benchmarkartikel drauf.
> Was Du ansprichst, also eine Datenbank mit Benchmarks, das steht auf jeden Fall auf der To-do-Liste.
> 
> Der erste Schritt ist bei den CPUs gemacht, da gibts jetzt eine Produktdatenbank:
> ...



Freu  Bei der Cpu Datenbank laggt der gelbe Balken wenn man den Mauszeiger schneller drüberbewegt


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Wenn mans nun nur noch mittig ausrichten könnte ... das Linksgerichtete stört (mich) doch schon sehr


 
Wäre echt nett wenn ihr den Besuchern mit bissl JS und Inline CSS was machen könnt, so dass man per klick Linksbündigkeit oder Zentrierung wechseln kann 


```
.mainframe {
    float: none;
    margin: 0 auto;
}
```


----------



## macskull (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Gibt es keine Funktion mehr das Format an den Bildschirm anzupassen? Ich nutze eine 1440x900er Auflösung, finde aber nur eine kleinere oder zwei größere zur Auswahl. Hab ich die richtige Funktion zum Anpassen übersehen?

Mfg


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



sebtb schrieb:


> Auch für dieses Problem gibt es Lösungen: Responsive Images, dass man Bilder in mehreren Größen hinterlegt und diese responsive austauscht bei bestimmten Breakpoints. Ähnlich dieser Logik: https://github.com/scottjehl/picturefill


Gibt es dazu euch eine responsive Bezahlmöglichkeit für die Anbieter, wenn ihre Banner kleiner als vereinbart dargestellt werden? 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mir hat´s gerade dezent den Login zerlegt. 

Passwort ging nicht, Meldung kam keine, E-Mail auch nicht.

Das besonders tolle dran: Neues PW angefordert. --> Ging auch nicht! 

Erst nach dem 30. Versuch! Trotz Copy+Paste. 

Das mit dem Computec-Login ist ja schön und gut, nur iwie komisch wenn  man  seinen bestehenden Nick nicht weiter verwenden kann. -.-


Muss mich im Moment mit diesen Nick anmelden: [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*<<Painkiller>>

*Das sollte doch eigentlich anders aussehen, oder?! ----> <<Painkiller>>[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## hotfirefox (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Neue Webseite schön und gut aber PCGH sollte es echt mal gebacken bekommen, das Werbung nicht mitten im Text steht oder sich zumindest dann auch schliesen läst!


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Liegt wohl daran, dass Sonderzeichen nicht erkannt und dargestellt werden können; so muss man die elenden HTML-Entitys nutzen.


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mein Passwort ist für die Main immer noch zu lang. Jetzt hab ich nur noch einen Versuch...
Und das Fenster zum einloggen/registrieren schließt sich auch nicht. Nach einem Neuladen hab ich jetzt 5/5 Versuchen aufgebraucht....


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



<> schrieb:


> Das mit dem Computec-Login ist ja schön und gut, nur iwie komisch wenn man seinen bestehenden Nick nicht weiter verwenden kann. -.-
> 
> 
> Muss mich im Moment mit diesen Nick anmelden: [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*<<Painkiller>>
> ...


Dann hast du wohl auf irgend einer computec Seite, beispielsweise PCG.de, bereits einen Account, nur mit anderer/ alter Email. In dem Fall sieht er den Nutzernamen als belegt an. Wirklich blöde gelöst.^^

Wie sieht es denn mit der Sicherheit aus. Ist es denn nicht suboptimal, wenn man sich jetzt mit einem account überall einloggen kann? 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Dann hast du wohl auf irgend einer computec Seite, beispielsweise  PCG.de, bereits einen Account, nur mit anderer/ alter Email. In dem Fall  sieht er den Nutzernamen als belegt an. Wirklich blöde gelöst.^^


Nope! Mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich bin nur bei PCGH.


----------



## Ich 15 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wieso kann man in Bildergalerie nicht rückwärts blättern?


Ich denke er meint damit das wenn man beim 1 Bild auf dem Pfeil nach links klickt nicht zum letzten Bild der Galerie gelangt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

ich weiß net welches problem ihr mit der Werbung habt.. Denk das liegt eher bei euch..


----------



## OCCenturion (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Vielen Dank! Funktioniert wunderbar! Geil!


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

Je weiterer Seite= Unsicherheit x (1 + NComputec Seiten).



<> schrieb:


> Nope! Mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich bin nur bei PCGH.


 
Die Seitenaccounts wurden gemerged.


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nope! Mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich bin nur bei PCGH.


 
Ist bei mir auch so...


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



<> schrieb:


> Nope! Mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich bin nur bei PCGH.


Ah ok, bei mir lags daran. Dann würde ich mal auf deine Sonderzeichen tippen. Die verursachen ja immer Schwierigkeiten, siehe oben "Zitat von:". 


Research schrieb:


> Die Seitenaccounts wurden gemerged.


Ne oder? Gemerged ist doch wenn sie zusammengefügt wurden, zu einem Account?!?
Hier wurde jedoch ein Masteraccount erstellt, welcher mit den restl. Bestehenden "verknüpft" wurde.


MfG


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Es wäre toll, wenn wir zu den Accounts mal eine Antwort bekämen. Wie gesagt, ich habe nirgends zugestimmt, dass mein Account mit anderen Seiten verknüpft werden soll. Also bitte ich dahingehend von den Offiziellen mal ein Statement zu hören.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Ne oder? Gemerged ist doch wenn sie zusammengefügt wurden, zu einem Account?!?
> Hier wurde jedoch ein Masteraccount erstellt, welcher mit den restl. Bestehenden "verknüpft" wurde.


Ich musste mir einen neuen Nickname für die Sites von Computec suchen. Den alten konnte ich da nicht verwenden wegen den Sonderzeichen. -.-


----------



## locojens (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wieso bzw. wozu kann ich jetzt bei den Artikeln nach rechts Scrollen? Auf der Hauptseite und im Forum ist das nicht so nur bei den Artikeln.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Es wäre toll, wenn wir zu den Accounts mal eine Antwort bekämen. Wie gesagt, ich habe nirgends zugestimmt, dass mein Account mit anderen Seiten verknüpft werden soll. Also bitte ich dahingehend von den Offiziellen mal ein Statement zu hören.


Interessanter Punkt. Habe ich gar nicht bedacht in der Eile der Hektik. Aber es gab ja auch keine Alternative, denn ohne Verknüpfung hätte ich mich hier nicht mehr einloggen können?

Darf man das?

MfG


----------



## xdevilx (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

bei mir sind website und forum  ganz nach links verschoben, erst dieses bescheuerte tablet design und jetzt sowas


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Boah ich fass es nicht, jetzt hat er die email aus dem PCG übernommen, meine Arcor-adresse.
Wenn ich jetzt auf meine GMX-Mail umstellen will erscheint die Meldung, diese Mail würde bereits von einem anderen Account verwendet.

Edit: Kurioserweise kommen die Mails doch bei GMX an. WTF!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Es wäre toll, wenn wir zu den Accounts mal eine Antwort bekämen. Wie gesagt, ich habe nirgends zugestimmt, dass mein Account mit anderen Seiten verknüpft werden soll. Also bitte ich dahingehend von den Offiziellen mal ein Statement zu hören.


 
Siehe auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zusammenfuehren-von-accounts.html#post4343691


----------



## sebtb (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu euch eine responsive Bezahlmöglichkeit für die Anbieter, wenn ihre Banner kleiner als vereinbart dargestellt werden?
> 
> MfG


 

ResponsiveAds | The solution for responsive advertising across all screens z.b.


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Interessanter Punkt. Habe ich gar nicht bedacht in der Eile der Hektik. Aber es gab ja auch keine Alternative, denn ohne Verknüpfung hätte ich mich hier nicht mehr einloggen können?
> 
> Darf man das?
> 
> MfG



Ich bin mir momentan nicht ganz sicher ob man das so ohne weiteres darf, zumal es vorher nicht angekündigt und/oder mitgeteilt wurde. Man hätte vorher eine Mail an die Nutzer schicken sollen mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass diese Änderung bald eintrifft. Und man die Möglichkeit hat diesem zu widersprechen in Form von Account löschen o.Ä. Ich finde leider auch die aktuelle AGB von PCGH nicht. Übrigends funktionieren weder der Datenschutz noch der Impressumslink!


----------



## HaCKEr (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich bin mit der Verknüpfung meines Accounts auch nicht wirklich einverstanden. Ich habe kein Interesse an dem tollen Computec-Netzwerk sondern eben nur an PCGHX.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich dann nicht lieber meine Accounts löschen lasse. 
Den inhalt von PCGH kann ich ja immernoch lesen- und das Forum nutze ich nur für Umfragen und manchmal Kommentare zu Artikeln.

Ich sehe in der Aktion nur eine Strategie um die Nutzerzahlen der Partnersites in die Höhe zu treiben. Hier sind zwar wenig persöhnlich Daten
hinterlegt aber immmernoch genug. Ich hätte doch gerne slebst die Wahl auf welchen Seiten ich registriet bin. 

FAIL


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Du muss dich ja auf der Main nicht einloggen,


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Ich bin mir momentan nicht ganz sicher ob man das so ohne weiteres darf, zumal es vorher nicht angekündigt und/oder mitgeteilt wurde. Man hätte vorher eine Mail an die Nutzer schicken sollen mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass diese Änderung bald eintrifft. Und man die Möglichkeit hat diesem zu widersprechen in Form von Account löschen o.Ä. Ich finde leider auch die aktuelle AGB von PCGH nicht. Übrigends funktionieren weder der Datenschutz noch der Impressumslink!


 
Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen! 

Hier die AGBs:

Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zusammenfuehren-von-accounts.html#post4343691



Lieber Thilo,

danke für den Link aber,

das ist keine wirkliche persönliche Ankündigung an die User. Ich persönliche lese das Forum nicht und wusste bis gestern auch nicht, dass es eine "Neue" Seite geben wird. Man wurde einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du muss dich ja auf der Main nicht einloggen,


 
Bei mir ging das vorhin trotzdem nicht, ohne diese Verknüpfung kam ich auch nicht ins Forum


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Ich bin mir momentan nicht ganz sicher ob man das so ohne weiteres darf, zumal es vorher nicht angekündigt und/oder mitgeteilt wurde. Man hätte vorher eine Mail an die Nutzer schicken sollen mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass diese Änderung bald eintrifft. Und man die Möglichkeit hat diesem zu widersprechen in Form von Account löschen o.Ä. Ich finde leider auch die aktuelle AGB von PCGH nicht. !


 


HaCKEr schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Verknüpfung meines Accounts auch nicht wirklich einverstanden. Ich habe kein Interesse an dem tollen Computec-Netzwerk sondern eben nur an PCGHX.



Die Webseiten gehören alle zu Computec und werden meinem Wissen nach zentral betreut und verwaltet. Sprich nach der Synchronisation mit anderen Computec-Foren haben nicht mehr Leute Zugriff auf eure Daten als zuvor. Es gibt also definitiv kein Daten-Gemauschel und schon gar nicht eine dem Nutzer entgangene Daten-Weitergabe.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



sebtb schrieb:


> ResponsiveAds | The solution for responsive advertising across all screens z.b.


Und wie sieht die Lösung aus für die zahlreichen Browser die noch kein CSS3 unterstützen, denkst du nicht die Werbetreibenden möchten gerne die maximal nutzbare Aufmerksamkeit generien?? 

MfG


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Webseiten gehören alle zu Computec und werden meinem Wissen nach zentral betreut und verwaltet. Sprich nach der Synchronisation mit anderen Computec-Foren haben nicht mehr Leute Zugriff auf eure Daten als zuvor. Es gibt also definitiv kein Daten-Gemauschel und schon gar nicht eine dem Nutzer entgangene Daten-Weitergabe.



Um Datenweitergabe geht es mir ja auch nicht. Das wurde von mir ja auch nicht beanstandet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Lieber Thilo,
> 
> danke für den Link aber,
> 
> das ist keine wirkliche persönliche Ankündigung an die User. Ich persönliche lese das Forum nicht und wusste bis gestern auch nicht, dass es eine "Neue" Seite geben wird. Man wurde einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.


 
Hallo,

Es wurde beim Betatest angekündigt und es wurde in der News, die zu diesem Kommentarthread gehört, angekündigt:
PCGH startet mit neuer Webseite durch: Was Sie beachten müssen! - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Datenschutz und Impressum sind natürlich verlinkt auf der Startseite und auch aufrufbar.
Datenschutz - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Impressum - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Ansonsten hat Pokerclock das schon sehr gut erklärt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...h-mit-neuer-webseite-durch-5.html#post4513533


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich muss sagen, ich bin jeden Tag auf eurer Seite aber das mit der Ankündigung habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen. 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



HaCKEr schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Verknüpfung meines Accounts auch nicht wirklich einverstanden. Ich habe kein Interesse an dem tollen Computec-Netzwerk sondern eben nur an PCGHX.


 
Dem schließe ich mich an.

Ich bitte daher meine Daten aus dem Computec Netzwerk zu löschen da ich kein Interesse an andere Webseiten des Unternehmens habe.


----------



## coroc (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ja. NAch Probleme mit der Anmeldung hab ichs auch geschafft *puh*

Ich finde das "Hallo coroc" etwas doof. "coroc" hört sich besser an.


----------



## Markus Wollny (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hallo,

Es wurde keinerlei Daten in irgendeiner Form an Dritte übertragen. Die Daten liegen nach der Verknüpfung auf exakt den gleichen Servern wie davor. In Bezug Datenschutz ändert sich also rein gar nichts. "Gemerged" stimmt ebenfalls insofern als PCGH vor der Einführung des Extreme-Forums bereits die zentrale Account-DB verwendet hatte, jetzt wird der Datenbestand des Extreme-Forums wieder mit dieser Zentral-Datenbank zusammengeführt. Um hier Kollisionen der PCGH-Extreme-Nutzerdaten mit denen der zentralen Datenbank zu vermeiden, haben wir die beschriebene Verknüpfungsvariante gewählt - dadurch ändert sich auf PCGH für Euch nichts, weder beim gewohnten Login, noch beim Passwort. Es handelt sich hier um eine rein technische Maßnahme zur Vereinheitlichung verschiedener Nutzer-Datenbanken unter demselben Dach wie bisher.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bedenklich finde ich nur die Tatsache das man jetzt mit einem Account alle anderen öffnen kann. Ist das denn aus Sicherheitsgründen sinnvoll und hätte nicht eine Zustimmung diesbezüglich stattfinden müssen? Kann mir vorstellen das manch einer das genau aus dem Grunde nicht will, gerade wenn er schon mehrere Einzelaccounts hat.

MfG


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es wurde beim Betatest angekündigt und es wurde in der News, die zu diesem Kommentarthread gehört, angekündigt:
> PCGH startet mit neuer Webseite durch: Was Sie beachten müssen! - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> ...



Ja die News ist ja von heute  Wie gesagt, eine E-Mail ein paar Tage/Wochen im voraus währe toll gewesen. (Im Bezug zum Account)
Ihr lass einem ja keine Wahl, sondern stell einem vor vollendete Tatsachen.

In der Tat, die beiden Links funktionieren wieder. Vor zehn Minuten bin ich immer auf der Main gelandet


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es wurde keinerlei Daten in irgendeiner Form an Dritte übertragen.



Das kann ich aber leider nicht überprüfen.


----------



## Stevy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich finde das ganze echt Behindert, jetzte musste ich meinen Namen ändern weil Stevy schon vergeben war, ihr hättet ja gleich sagen können das man den namen ändenr muss weil die anderen Foren schon solche exestieren


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

erstens mal: supi, dachte heut nach dem aufstehen ich sei gehäckt worden, weil login auf der Android App nicht mehr ging. Nachdem der Schreck verdaut wurde und das Passwort geändert wurde, bemerkte ich das man in der angesprochene App nun nicht mehr "Antworten" kann.

Bleibt das nun so oder Updatet ihr eure App auch noch?
Warum muss man sich nach dem Forum Update neu anmelden, irgendeiner neuen Gemeinde hinzufügen (eurem Verleger, schon klar^^) und anmelden, von der ich garnichts haben will!?
Und wenn ich das nicht mache kann ich mich nicht mehr im Forum anmelden!? War das nur ein Bug oder ist das alles euer ernst!?

"Reibungslos" ist was anderes meines Erachtens 
Ankündigung gleich 0, oder ist ein Tag davor in Ordnung für euch!? Da gibts doch diesen wunderschönen roten Banner, bei dem ihr Gewinnspiele etc ankündigt, der war nicht geeignet für sowas oder wie!?
Was will ich mit dem Computec Account und warum zum Geier geht die App nicht mehr!?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Noch ein Käfer: Teilweise werden auf der Main neben den Schlagzeilen nicht die korrekte Anzahl Kommentare angezeigt (grade bei einem Artikel "0", obwohl vor dem Refresh "14" da stand, wie es richtig war).


----------



## coroc (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Es hieß ja, dass es Keine doppeltern Namen geben würde. Welches Forum hat da Vorrang?


----------



## Wake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Gibts bald wieder RSS-feeds? Ist ja grausam ohne 

Direkt im Forum anmelden funktioniert z. Zt. auch nicht, man bekommt nur eine leere Seite auf http://www.pcgameshardware.de/rlogin.cfm angezeigt.


----------



## coroc (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ja. Das geht auch nur über die LEiste oben...


----------



## dragonlort (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hi
Leider seid der neuen seite spinnt meine app rum gibt es bald ein update dafür?


----------



## Caduzzz (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich glaube so langsam steige ich durch...trotz Nachtdienst und verschlafen sein Also bei mir kam keine Meldung, der man zustimmen mußte etc. allerdings kam grade ne mail..anscheinend habe ich mal vor Jahren einen Account irgendwo im computecnetz erstellt.. naja

Habe ja nicht eine Designveränderung erwartet, aber, sorry, eure Startseite ist endgültig ne absolute Katastrophe (wie leider eben auch bei pcgames oder buffed).

Die News gehen unter!

Werbung zum finanzieren in allen Ehren und Verständnis, aber wen das SO bleibt, les ich bei Euch keine News mehr, da mich dieses Ganze *BlinkBlink Klick-Mich-Kauf-Mich BlinkBlink* nervt.
Die News sieht man ja fast nur noch, wenn man es vorher wußte, dass die dort standen... es wird von Mal zu Mal schlimmer mit Tendenz MediaMarkt/Saturn Webside..hatte eigentlich nicht vor auf CB die news zu lesen um sie dann hier zu kommentieren^^


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei mir spinnt die App auch.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Super sache Jungs. Danke '-,-
Ich habe bereits auf beiden Boards einen Acc mit dem selben Nick. Den Computec-Acc noch aus Zeiten, als PCGH keinen eigenen Server hatte. 
Kann ich nicht einfach beide Acc's miteinander verbinden, anstatt einen neuen Namen extra anzulegen?! Das ist doch schoiße!


----------



## Pas89 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sieht ganz gut aus. 
Das man jetzt die Seite an die Auflösung anpassen kann ist eine gute Idee, sieht nun angenehmer aus als diese großen Ränder.
Ich finde es bis jetzt nur nicht so toll, dass man, wenn man direkt auf die Kommentare der News klickt, trotzdem erst bei den 
News landet (auch wenn dann schon weiter runtergescrollt ist und man die letzten 3 Kommentare sieht). Jedenfalls fand ich das
vorher besser gelöst.


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich schließe mich Threshold an und bitte auch meinen Account mit all seinen Daten komplett zu löschen. Außer PCGH interessiert mich keiner der Seiten im Netzwerk. Desweiteren ist mir das Sicherheitsrisiko einfach zu hoch. Da Computec ja vor nicht all zu langer Zeit schon mal gehackt wurde, ist es mir das einfach nicht wert.


----------



## xTrisherx (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Scheee schauts aus  like ^^


----------



## matti30 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

mir gefällt die neue Website nicht, finds unübersichtlich


----------



## macskull (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung, wie vorher auch, auf den Monitor anzupassen? Ich benutze auf dem Desktop 1440x900 und keine der drei angegebenen Auflösungen?

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Eylisia schrieb:


> Ja die News ist ja von heute



Deswegen steht (derzeit) beim ersten Posting in diesem Thread auch „Gestern“ (ab morgen dann „Montag, 20. August“) - oder wie?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Noch ein Käfer: Teilweise werden auf der Main neben den Schlagzeilen nicht die korrekte Anzahl Kommentare angezeigt (grade bei einem Artikel "0", obwohl vor dem Refresh "14" da stand, wie es richtig war).


 
Da sind wir dran und auch daran, dass der Link auf die Kommentare wie vorher zum ersten Posting geht.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Was mich noch stört ist, dass jetzt der Hauptnewsbereich mit dem Auge so schlecht wahrgenommen werden kann. Ich rutsche permanent zwischen der sekundären Newsspalte links, mit den ganzen Bildern und der Werbespalte rechts hin und her. Ich kann so nicht richtig "entspannt" den Newsbereich betrachten, es ist einfach zu unruhig. Ein optischer Halt, wie z. B. eine sanfte 5-10%ige Ausgrauung des Hintergrundes würde eventuell schon helfen und dem Auge mehr Halt und dadurch Ruhe geben.

p.s.: Kann es sein das er sich die Auflösung nicht merkt? Stand vorhin auf "klein" und jetzt wieder auf "mittel".

MfG


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mehrere Punkte von meiner Seite:
1) Warum kann man die Auflösung der Website nur angemeldet ändern?
2) Ich kann mich nur auf der Hauptseite anmelden, die Anmeldung im Forum funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr!
3) Bezüglich dieser Verknüpfung habe ich keine Frage erhalten? Habe ich schon einen zentralen Account?!
4) Was ist mit dem Haken für "Angemeldet bleiben" passiert?
5) In der Breitbild Auflösung ist die Website total unübersichtlich, man muss mit den Augen viel zu sehr hin und her springen. Ihr solltet bei der Änderung der Auflösung auch den Inhalt anders strukturieren und nicht einfach platt drücken.

Die schönere Darstellung der Kommentare in den einzelnen News gefällt mir gut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die Verknüpfung: TOP

Design: TOP

Technik: TOP

ABER: gewöhnungsbedüftig vorerst  

Frage: Wie kommt man von der Startseite SOFORT zu PCGHX ins Forum?


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Deswegen steht (derzeit) beim ersten Posting in diesem Thread auch „Gestern“ (ab morgen dann „Montag, 20. August“) - oder wie?



_PCGH startet mit neuer Webseite durch: Was Sie beachten müssen!
Thilo Bayer , 28.08.2012 00:01 Uhr_

Das ist für mich ausschlaggebend.


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die Verknüpfung: TOP
> 
> Design: TOP
> 
> ...


 
Vlt. über den "Forum" Button, oben in der Leiste


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sagt mal, ist das System für die Namensverwaltung endlich im Jahr 2012 angekommen, oder immer noch zu doof um mit Unterstrichen umzugehen? Ich würde meinen Nick (zu welchem ich gegen meinen Willen genötigt wurde!) gerne mit diesem hier ersetzen lassen


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DrDave schrieb:


> Vlt. über den "Forum" Button, oben in der Leiste


 
Aaalles klar, so neu alles


----------



## ic3man1986 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hallo,
wäre es vlt möglich, die Seite im Browser zu zentrieren.
Es ist echt ungewöhnlich und schwer zu lesen, wenn die Seite im linken Drittel des Browsers hängt.

Güße


----------



## Cube (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wen ich mich auf der Hauptseite der Homepage einlogge und ins Forum gehe werde ich immer ausgeloggt...


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre es vlt möglich, die Seite im Browser zu zentrieren.
> Es ist echt ungewöhnlich und schwer zu lesen, wenn die Seite im linken Drittel des Browsers hängt.
> 
> Güße


 
Stimmt ist etwas linkslastig. Habe gedacht die Werbung auf der rechten Seite wird da mit einbezogen, aber selbst wenn ich den Adblocker deaktiviere ist es immer noch linkslastig.
Aber im linken drittel?


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre es vlt möglich, die Seite im Browser zu zentrieren.
> Es ist echt ungewöhnlich und schwer zu lesen, wenn die Seite im linken Drittel des Browsers hängt.
> 
> Güße



Daher habe ich die Auflösung auf 1280 gestellt 

@Cube: Ja, der Login scheint also definitiv irgendwelche Probleme zu machen. Welchen Browser nutzt du? Bei mir ists der Opera.


----------



## coroc (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei Firefox gibts auch Probleme


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Obwohl die Auflösung (1920) stimmt habe ich einen Scrollbalken horizontal!


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Zoom auf  +-  0?


----------



## M59Deathman (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich hab das Problem das die Werbung auf pcgh die ganze zeit fast in der Mitte des Bildschirms ist bei der Auflösung 1920*1200. Siehe Screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da sind wir dran und auch daran, dass der Link auf die Kommentare wie vorher zum ersten Posting geht.


Das löpt inzwischen übrigens.



Eylisia schrieb:


> _PCGH startet mit neuer Webseite durch: Was Sie beachten müssen!
> Thilo Bayer , 28.08.2012 00:01 Uhr_
> 
> Das ist für mich ausschlaggebend.


Das ist das Datum der letzten Veränderung. Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es diese Meldung gestern abend bereits gab.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Beim alten Board war unten links immer auch prad.de mit den Topics zu lesen. Das habe ich ganz gerne angeschaut und genutzt, wäre prima, wenn das wieder irgendie an seinen Platz kommen könnte..

Ausserdem ist mit aufgefallen, das man nur ins Forum links unten/mitte kommt, wenn man auf den Button RSS-Feed klickt. Das finde ich irretierend.Ein direktlink wäre besser. (Google Chrome)

btw..: bei den ganzen Feedbacks und auch Mecker hier, habt ihr Admins gerade bestimmt gut zu tun, vergesst trotzdem so basal wichtige Dinge wie eine Kaffepause nicht (Admin -Fürsorge Mode *off*)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das die Werbung auf pcgh die ganze zeit fast in der Mitte des Bildschirms ist bei der Auflösung 1920*1200. Siehe Screen


 Lösung : Adblock Plus !


----------



## Caduzzz (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

hm, bei der Anzahl+schnelligkeit der Beiträge habe ich es vielleicht übersehen, aber das korrekte aus/einloggen klappt bei mir nicht so richtig...
also die Anzeige sagt ich bin online, habe mich aber Minuten vorher ausgeloggt


----------



## DrDave (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Beim alten Board war unten links immer auch prad.de mit den Topics zu lesen. Das habe ich ganz gerne angeschaut und genutzt, wäre prima, wenn das wieder irgendie an seinen Platz kommen könnte..
> 
> Ausserdem ist mit aufgefallen, das man nur ins Forum links unten/mitte kommt, wenn man auf den Button RSS-Feed klickt. Das finde ich irretierend.Ein direktlink wäre besser. (Google Chrome)
> 
> btw..: bei den ganzen Feedbacks und auch Mecker hier, habt ihr Admins gerade bestimmt gut zu tun, vergesst trotzdem so basal wichtige Dinge wie eine Kaffepause nicht (Admin -Fürsorge Mode *off*)


 
Ja Kaffee, das Betriebsmittel Nummer1


----------



## cultraider (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

die Android extreme app funzt nicht mehr!!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da sind wir dran und auch daran, dass der Link auf die Kommentare wie vorher zum ersten Posting geht.
> ...


 
Jawoll, wollte ich auch grad vermelden


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



cultraider schrieb:


> die Android extreme app funzt nicht mehr!!!


 
Ja, haben wir schon bemerkt, wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



cultraider schrieb:


> die Android extreme app funzt nicht mehr!!!


 
Is der Seiten Master Falk schon drüber


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ah, aber lustiger Weise besteht das Problem mit den null angezeigten Kommentaren immer noch (bei dem Artikel hier: Sleeping Dogs im DirectX-11-Test: 20 Grafikkarten im Benchmark - Update mit Geforce-Treibertest - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE); da landet man dann auch weiterhin nicht im Kommentarforum.


----------



## cultraider (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Ja, haben wir schon bemerkt, wir arbeiten daran.


 
super danke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ah, aber lustiger Weise besteht das Problem mit den null angezeigten Kommentaren immer noch (bei dem Artikel hier: Sleeping Dogs im DirectX-11-Test: 20 Grafikkarten im Benchmark - Update mit Geforce-Treibertest - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE da landet man dann auch weiterhin nicht im Kommentarforum.


 
Die falsche Anzeige von Kommentaren hängt direkt damit zusammen. Wenn das System glaubt, es gebe Null Kommentare, kann es nicht auf den Kommentarfred linken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Das hatte ich mir schon messerscharf zusammenkombiniert


----------



## Anchorage (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich will ja niemanden beldeiigen aber ich finde das neue Design echt scheise ich chek nicht wie ich auf meine eigenen Beiträge komme bzw. auf die Seite wo ich diese geschreiben habe. Ist jetzt alles nur noch umständlicher anscheinen muss ich jetzt dan die Seite wächseln.


----------



## Big D (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

ok, da ich weiß wie viel Arbeit sowas kostet, werd ich mich nicht über das neue Design beschweren, da das sowieso immer Gewöhnungssache ist. Ich habe bis jetzt keine Kritikpunkte gefunden, bis auf: mir (persöhnlich) fehlt die zweite Leiste mit den Unterkategorien oben auf der Seite, das Drop Down Menü gefällt mir einfach nich, da finde ich die Leiste deutlich komfortabler. 

Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt nichts zu meckern.

EDIT: an mein Vorredner: dürfte ich folgendes Forum empfehlen: http://www.korrekturen.de/forum.pl


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Zoom auf  +-  0?


 
nope. Der Balken ist unabhängig davon IMMER da. Kümmert sich man darum ?


----------



## Eylisia (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das ist das Datum der letzten Veränderung. Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es diese Meldung gestern abend bereits gab.



Entschuldige, dass meine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten nicht so funktionieren wie du es gerne hättest


----------



## omega™ (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Geht es nur mir so oder erscheint jedesmal beim Seiten/Thread wechsel eine Anzahl von Links?
Ich nehme mal an dass sind die aus dem »PCG-Netzwerk«.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locojens (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



locojens schrieb:


> Wieso bzw. wozu kann ich jetzt bei den Artikeln nach rechts Scrollen? Auf der Hauptseite und im Forum ist das nicht so nur bei den Artikeln.



Ich zitiere mich nochmal da das scheinbar Niemand gelesen hatte!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Das ist ein Bug, ich melde das. Aber jetzt machen wir erst mal Feierabend.

Hat eigentlich noch niemand die neue Bildergalerie entdeckt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Oh hey, es gibt ja ne neue Bildergalerie die deutlich schneller reagiert! 

Mit Opera wird sie aber glaube ich nicht hundertprozentig richtig dargestellt. ;)
...oder doch.


----------



## Fireb0ng (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also irgendwie funktioniert bei mir nix. Das einige was ich mir auf der HP anschauen kann ist die CPU Datenbank.
Sonst kommt nix

Edit:

Firefox ist 15 grad aktualisiert
Kaspersky 12


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Däumchen hoch!


----------



## Big D (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch niemand die neue Bildergalerie entdeckt?


 

doch, die gefällt mir sehr gut, schön schnell


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also die eingebettete Bildergalerie in der News reagiert beim Bilderaufbau langsamer als zuvor, die Seite Bildergalerie reagiert dagegen, dank der dynamischen Gestaltung, schön schnell.

Aber das Login Problem im Forum nervt  Sowas hätte eigentlich im Beta-Test auffallen müssen. Wie viele Teilnehmer waren am Beta-Test beteiligt und lief das neue System wie gewünscht?

Edit: Ausloggen kann ich mich auch nicht mehr, egal ob auf der Hauptseite oder im Forum. Ich bin zwar dann lokal nicht mehr angemeldet, werde im Forum jedoch immer noch also online angezeigt.

Edit2: Und genauso geht es dem Account Loeschzwerg bei PCGames.de im Forum... Hierzu gleich eine Frage, kann man diesen Computec Account löschen ohne den PCGHX Account zu eliminieren? Ich will diese Verknüpfung nicht und sehe hier auch ein erhöhtes Risiko da zwei unterschiedliche Accountnamen (Loeschzwerg -> Computec / Löschzwerg -> PCGHX) das gleiche Passwort haben.


----------



## MG42 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sorry, ganz ehrlich, das neue Design ist ja sowas von unübersichtlich, und an der Platzierung der Werbung die auf und an der rechten Rubrik der Seite sollte auch noch gearbeitet werden...
Okay, auch wenn es nur Werbung ist, aber das bringt fürchterliche Unruhe ins Bild, weil da normalerweise früher(gestern) noch eine kleine Übersicht des gerade angemeldeten Users stand (was mir persönlich besser gefiel als Oben.
Ansonsten habt ihr Das Design/Funktionalität nur an die PCGames Site angeglichen...

Edit: Wenn wenigstens die (gescrollte) Position der Bildergalerie beibehalten würde, wäre ich sehr froh, wenn man etwas hineinzoomt, oder schnell durchschauen möchte, ist es nervig, bei verschiedener Bildgröße, dann wird die Position der Vor-Zurück Elemente halt dem Bild angepasst und die Position ist weg(war früher auch so, wollts nur mal sagen), wäre gut, wenn diese "Fliegend" in der Mitte blieben, also nicht der Position des Bildes oder der gescrollten Höhe angepasst.


----------



## cubbi223 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also Design nicht Schlecht, aber wiedo kann ich bei der Congstar werbung das "X" nicht finden. die versperrt den halben text


----------



## Pixy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



MG42 schrieb:


> Sorry, ganz ehrlich, das neue Design ist ja sowas von unübersichtlich, und an der Platzierung der Werbung die auf und an der rechten Rubrik der Seite sollte auch noch gearbeitet werden...
> Okay, auch wenn es nur Werbung ist, aber das bringt fürchterliche Unruhe ins Bild, weil da normalerweise früher(gestern) noch eine kleine Übersicht des gerade angemeldeten Users stand (was mir persönlich besser gefiel als Oben.
> Ansonsten habt ihr Das Design/Funktionalität nur an die PCGames Site angeglichen...
> 
> Edit: Wenn wenigstens die (gescrollte) Position der Bildergalerie beibehalten würde, wäre ich sehr froh, wenn man etwas hineinzoomt, oder schnell durchschauen möchte, ist es nervig, bei verschiedener Bildgröße, dann wird die Position der Vor-Zurück Elemente halt dem Bild angepasst und die Position ist weg(war früher auch so, wollts nur mal sagen), wäre gut, wenn diese "Fliegend" in der Mitte blieben, also nicht der Position des Bildes oder der gescrollten Höhe angepasst.


 

Wieso habt Ihr "alle" ein Werbungsproblem?
Installiert euch doch Adblock Plus und schwupp, nie wieder Werbung.
Nutze ich nur, sonst kommt man nie zum lesen.

Pop-up Fenster habe ich seit dem auch nie wieder.
Sollen die doch so viel Werbung rein hauen wie sie wollen, ich sehe null davon..
Zwar ist bei mir links und rechts alles Grau, aber besser so, als das ewige geblinke von Werbung.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Und wo von soll man leben?

Und Pop ups kann man extra blocken und wenn mir die Sache die eine Seite tut nicht gefällt zB im Luxx diese ewigen FB-Gewinnspiele, blockiere ich halt alles.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich nutze Adblock Plus und so gefällt mir das neue Design ganz gut


----------



## Pixy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Und wo von soll man leben?


Also wenn du ohne Werbung nicht leben kannst, dann hast du ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem.

Alles wichtige oder auch Neuerungen, stehen auch so da bzw. werden im Forum diskutiert, verpassen tut man da nix.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Also wenn du ohne Werbung nicht leben kannst, dann hast du ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem.


Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel geht aber um Print Medien:Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst | MoJomag.
Ohne Werbung, kein Gewinn bei den normalen Preise die wie bezahlen. Man zerstört damit also die Internetseiten.


----------



## pillepalle.ger (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel geht aber um Print Medien:Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst | MoJomag.
> Ohne Werbung, kein Gewinn bei den normalen Preise die wie bezahlen. Man zerstört damit also die Internetseiten.


 
Das ist zwar richtig und auch nachvollziehbar aber wenn ich auf irgend einer Seite gleich mit nem rießen Großem Werbebanner begrüßt werde geht es mir auf den Sack. Ich nutze auch AdBlock und schalte es auf Seiten die mich nicht stören (auch hier) ab.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug, ich melde das. Aber jetzt machen wir erst mal Feierabend.
> 
> Hat eigentlich noch niemand die neue Bildergalerie entdeckt?


 
Ist finde ich zwiespältig. Für mich im Moment eher unpraktischer als vorher, aber vielleicht muss man sich daran gewöhnen. Genau kann man das erst in ein paar Wochen sagen.

Was aber leider immer noch nicht geht ist in der Newsübersicht einfach vom ersten zum letzten Bild zu springen über zurück. Das ist SOOOOOOOOOOO ärgerlich, wenn man unabsichtlich über das letzte Bild drüber raus ist 

Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass die Bilder allgemein deutlich schneller geladen werden, zumindest empfinde ich das so.

Was allerdings GANZ UND GAR NICHT geht ist die Werbung mitten im Bild und das total zerrisse Layout. Wenn ich mit 1920*1080 seitlich scrollen muss, dann läuft da was gewaltig falsch, vor allem wenn dann riesige graue Bereiche sind.

Also da müsst ihr nochmal richtig Hand anlegen. Aktuell ist die Seite so nicht wirklich nutzbar.


----------



## Pixy (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



> Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel geht aber um Print Medien:Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst | MoJomag.
> Ohne Werbung, kein Gewinn bei den normalen Preise die wie bezahlen. Man zerstört damit also die Internetseiten.




Ich schalte es nie ab, da mir das tierisch auf den Sack geht.
Überall wo man hinschaut, selbst in Games heute, sieht man Werbung, Werbung und nochmals Werbung, nein Danke.

Ich persönlich versuche erst gar nicht, mich manipulierten zu lassen, was ich nicht seh, kann mich nicht ansprechen.
Wenn ich etwas benötige, dann belese ich mich stundenlang, so komme ich ans Ziel und bekomme dabei Qualitativ was gutes.
Ich würde nie behaupten, dass ich partou nicht von Werbung beeinflusst werde, versuche es allerdings so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Jeder Hersteller versucht dem Kunden zu suggieren, dass sein Produkt das beste sei, jaja blabla, kennen wir alles.
Mich interessiert Werbung null, da ich nach diesem Prinzip eh nicht kaufe.

Ganz im Gegenteil, umso mehr Werbung ein Hersteller für ein Produkt macht, umso mehr ignoriere ich ihn und umso mehr ist es eh mist.
Hersteller die was von sich halten und die qualitativ gut sind, haben es nicht nötig in jeder Werbesendung zu erscheinen.
Klar benötigen auch Sie Werbung, da man sonst womöglich nie von denen erfährt, aber sie gehen wesentlich dezenter an die Sache.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

MIr sind jetzt doch noch 2 Sachen aufgefallen:

- Wenn ich mir eine News vor der Umstrukturierung durchgelesen habe, dann habe ich nach Beenden der Lektüre automatisch ganz nach unten gescrollt, wo man die Kommentare dazu fand. Wenn man jetzt ganz runter scrollt, dann ladet man bei irgendwelchen Artikeln, zu denen man jetzt gar nicht hinmöchte, da man ja die Kommentare sehen will und evtl. selber was posten möchte. Jetzt muss man immer aufpassen, dass man nicht zu weit runter scrollt, was ich persönlich lästig finde, so profan es auch klingen mag  Die verwandten Artikel stören auch und blähen die News Seite nur unnötig auf -> weniger Übersicht 

- wäre es möglich, auf der Startseite noch einen direkten Link zum Kontrollzentrum in die obere statische Leiste einzufügen? Platz wäre dafür noch vorhanden und das spart den Umweg, erst ins Forum zu müssen und dann erst ins Kontrollzentrum zu gehen


----------



## Vhailor (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel geht aber um Print Medien:Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst | MoJomag.
> Ohne Werbung, kein Gewinn bei den normalen Preise die wie bezahlen. Man zerstört damit also die Internetseiten.


 
Ist es nicht eher so, dass das Geld je nach Klicks fließt? Wenn ich nun ein Nutzer bin, der eh nie auf Werbung klickt oder eben gleich AdBlock verwendet, dürfte das doch auf den Geldfluss keine Auswirkung haben ?!


----------



## stolle80 (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Eure seite sieht bei mir so aus: 

Total verschoben irgendwie...???


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Gehen bei euch die Videos in den News z.B. hier?
Hawken unterstützt Oculus Rift: Ankündigungs-Video - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Da tut sich bei mir nix, Browser ist immer noch Opera 12.01 und aktuellste Flash Version. Der Login/Logout ist wie schon geschrieben auch sehr fehlerbehaftet.

Möglicherweise wäre es sinnvoll eine Bugliste zu generieren und öffentlich zugänglich zu machen, dann kann jeder User verfolgen welcher Fehler schon bekannt ist und Doppelposts würden vermieden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass das Geld je nach Klicks fließt? Wenn ich nun ein Nutzer bin, der eh nie auf Werbung klickt oder eben gleich AdBlock verwendet, dürfte das doch auf den Geldfluss keine Auswirkung haben ?!


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Direktbuchungen werden normalerweise nach Ad Impressions ausgeliefert. Natürlich misst man dann auch die Performance und wird dann mit anderen verglichen, wo die Werbung auch lief.
Aber zu sagen, man kann sowieso Adblocker nutzen, weil man nie auf Werbung klickt und PCGH das nix bringt, das stimmt so nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass das Geld je nach Klicks fließt? Wenn ich nun ein Nutzer bin, der eh nie auf Werbung klickt oder eben gleich AdBlock verwendet, dürfte das doch auf den Geldfluss keine Auswirkung haben ?!


 Im Luxx geht es nach Aufrufen. Wie es hier aussieht weiß ich nicht so genau.

@Klastronix
Im Reiter Forum gibt es ein Drop-Down Menü und oben kommst du auf dein Profil.


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was aber leider immer noch nicht geht ist in der Newsübersicht einfach vom ersten zum letzten Bild zu springen über zurück. Das ist SOOOOOOOOOOO ärgerlich, wenn man unabsichtlich über das letzte Bild drüber raus ist


 Hier muß ich direkt mal zustimmen.

Und noch etwas: Ich hab nicht selten versucht von Bild 1 bis nach hinten durchzuklicken. Dann allerdings passiert es hin und wieder das plötzlich ein Bild nicht angezeigt wird. Wenn ich dann vor oder zurück klicke wird plötzlich gar kein Bild mehr angezeigt. Dann hilft es nur noch die Seite neu zu laden, was allerdings dazu führt das ich wieder bei Bild 1 anfangen muß. Das hat mich so oft geärgert das ich irgendwann angefangen habe Galerien >~5Bilder gar nicht mehr anzuschauen.

Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht warum es die Funktion so lange schon hier nicht gibt.


----------



## Xtreme RS (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich würde nochmal an dem Abstand zwischen den Artikelüberschriften auf den Übersichtsseiten arbeiten, dass ist mir persönlich beim ersten Eindruck sonst zu unübersichtlich.
Die Datenbanken sind sehr gut gelungen.

Ansonsten ist es eine gute Arbeit


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei mir spinnt die App fürs Handy auch,kann nun nicht mehr auf den Marktplatz oder auf mein profil zugreifen,
ausserdem "markiert" er mir nicht mehr die Themen/Threads in denen es einen neuen Beitrag gibt


----------



## BeatBlaster (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie mein Vorposter. Buggy das ganze


----------



## ich111 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wer die Leiste weghaben will: Einfach mit No Script serving-sys.com verbieten


----------



## Huax (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sieht ganz schön aus, aufjedenfall besser als vorher!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wird die alte Version jetzt wo anders weiterlaufen, bis die neue Version funktioniert, das man dem Beta-Status entgehen kann ?


----------



## kuehlprofi (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Toll, ich kann mich unter kühlprofi nicht mehr einloggen! in der Userregistrierung steht Computec Login äöü usw. und keine Sonderzeichen
Wie zur Hölle kann sich dann ΔΣΛ einloggen ^^ 
Naja wenigstens müssen Hacker die Computec angreifen nur noch eine User-DB herunterladen, geht doch praktischer.

p.s. Die Uhrzeit stimmt ebenfalls nicht es ist 06:51 nicht 04:51 

gut gemacht!

mfg


----------



## [-SONIC-] (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Immer nur am meckern.

Du loggst dich mit deine ganz normalen Daten an. Wenn du umlaute oder sowas drinnen hast, bekommst du einen Nickname vorschlag. Du suchst dir dann was aus und fertig. Wenn du dich dann mit den neuen Nick anmeldest, hast du im Forum trotzdem immer noch deinen alten Nick!

Zumindest bei mir ist es so!


----------



## kuehlprofi (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



[-SONIC-] schrieb:


> Immer nur am meckern.
> 
> Du loggst dich mit deine ganz normalen Daten an. Wenn du umlaute oder sowas drinnen hast, bekommst du einen Nickname vorschlag. Du suchst dir dann was aus und fertig. Wenn du dich dann mit den neuen Nick anmeldest, hast du im Forum trotzdem immer noch deinen alten Nick!
> 
> Zumindest bei mir ist es so!



Ja bei dir ist es so bei mir ist da nichts von Vorschlag usw. Wahrscheinlich heisst irgend ein anderer Lulatsch auf einer der Computec-Seiten bereits kühlprofi k.A


----------



## Ich 15 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Sollen die Quickpolls 2 mal auf der Seite angezeigt werden? (einmal in der Newsspalte ganz unten und einmal in der rechten)


----------



## Seven (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Um ehrlich zu sein sagt mir das gar nicht zu: Erstens muss ich jetzt wieder einen weiteren ACC verwalten, auch wnn die beiden Verknüpft sind und zweites war mein Nutzername schon vergeben...

Dann regt mich dieser blaue transperrente Balken oben total auf, kann man den nicht ausblenden?

Es sollte eher mal was an der Main gemacht werden. Die ist mMn total überladen. Da steht einfach zu viel (ja ich habe die Seitenbreite eingestellt).


----------



## Research (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wann können .gif als .gif gepostet werden? Bis jetzt enden die immer als JPEG.


----------



## Toffelwurst (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich bekomme momentan auf der Main einen 500 Internal nach dem anderen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist finde ich zwiespältig. Für mich im Moment eher unpraktischer als vorher, aber vielleicht muss man sich daran gewöhnen. Genau kann man das erst in ein paar Wochen sagen.
> 
> Was aber leider immer noch nicht geht ist in der Newsübersicht einfach vom ersten zum letzten Bild zu springen über zurück. Das ist SOOOOOOOOOOO ärgerlich, wenn man unabsichtlich über das letzte Bild drüber raus ist
> 
> Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass die Bilder allgemein deutlich schneller geladen werden, zumindest empfinde ich das so.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du die "neue" Bildergalerie gesehen hast. 

Crysis 3 PC: Die DX11-Technik exklusiv im Detail - Physik, Texturen, KI, Kantenglättung und Origin - Bildergalerie, [2012/08/Crysis-3-Cryengine-3-Techtrailer-01.jpg] - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Drück mal auf "Bild vergrößern".


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei der Cpu Datenbank buggt der gelbe Balken ein wenig, wenn man ein wenig schneller mit der Maus drüberbewegt. Kommt eigentlich so eine Datenbank für VGA Biose ?


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du die "neue" Bildergalerie gesehen hast.
> 
> Crysis 3 PC: Die DX11-Technik exklusiv im Detail - Physik, Texturen, KI, Kantenglättung und Origin - Bildergalerie, [2012/08/Crysis-3-Cryengine-3-Techtrailer-01.jpg] - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Drück mal auf "Bild vergrößern".



Die ist super, endlich kein Seitenwechsel mehr. 

MfG


----------



## Pixy (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ohne Werbung, kein Gewinn bei den normalen Preise die wie bezahlen. Man zerstört damit also die Internetseiten.



Ich muss das Thema nochmal kurz aufwärmen aus folgendem Grund.
Habe zum Test mal Adblock Plus für PCGH deaktiviert und folgendes festgestellt.

Wie erwartet wird mir sofort Werbung angezeigt, aber auf eine Weise, die alles andere als dezent auf mich wirkt.

Bild 1, Werbung wird normal angezeigt (das mit Battleship) und oben links kann man sie ausblenden.
Bild 2, hier ist die gezeigte Werbung bereits ausgeblendet, anders bekommt man diese nicht weg.

Sprich, man hat die Wahl, entweder akzeptiert man es so, oder man ist als User gezwungen sowas wie Adblock Plus zu nutzen.
Hier wird einem Sprichwörtlich die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt.

Wenn also Internetseiten aus diesem Grund zerstört werden, weil man als User nur diese 2 Möglichkeiten hat, sind die Betreiber dieser Internetseite selber Schuld.
Ich fühle mich da überhaupt nicht schuldig, nur weil die Ihren Kram mir permanent im Lesebereich einblenden müssen, muss ich es nicht hinnehmen.

Natürlich habe ich  Adblock Plus wieder aktiviert.
Und das es auch anders geht, zeigen Seiten wie Hardware Luxx, die einem damit nicht belästigen (selbstverständlich wurde der Test dort mit deaktivierten  Adblock Plus durchgeführt).


Bild 3 (fehlt noch, allerdings war oben und rechts alles grün), wer soll da noch lesen können, wenn man von dem Grün übermannt wird.
Bild 4, da wird einfach Werbung von ZDF Neo (da passt auch der Spruch auch auf dem Bild, " Ich will nackte Tatsachen und keine Titten") eingeblendet und das soll ich einfach hinnehmen, wohl eher nicht.

Dank der tollen Werbung, muss ich immer einen Klick mehr pro Seite tätigen, nur um diese loszuwerden, da bleibe ich lieber bei Adblock Plus.


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich muss Pixy Recht geben. Ich bin ja auch für Werbung aber wenn es penetrant wird oder so übermäßig viel, dass man den Inhalt vor lauter Werbung nicht mehr sieht, dann kann ich es verstehen, wenn sich user so genötigt fühlen adblock oder co zu verwenden.

Das Problem ist alledings, dass PCGH mit der geschalteten Werbung nicht wirklich was zu tun hat. Von daher bringt die Kritik hier leider nicht viel.

MfG


----------



## BlueLaser (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

tja darum läuft bei mir PCGH schon seit Jahren mit Adblock Plus


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

bin ich jetzt bescheuert oder hat die seite seid neustem Tearing beim Scrollen...


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also ich lasse alle Websites welche diese Werbung hosten von meiner Hardware Firewall blocken, die Frage ist ob sowas überhaupt als Adblock zählt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei uns laufen im Moment die News- Ticker etwas Amok. Entschuldigt bitte die Umstände.


----------



## Research (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei uns laufen im Moment die News- Ticker etwas Amok.[]


 
Das SEK hat die Server bereits umstellt. Opferzahlen bisher unbekannt. Von dem/den Täter/n bisher keine Spur...

Was ist/was los?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ach ja, PCGH und seine speziellen Wünsche halt


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wieso funktionieren die Benachrichtigungen nicht mehr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wieso tun sie das nicht?


----------



## coroc (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bei mir laufen sie, zumindest pinnwandeineinträge und private. Nachrichten. Gefällt mirs könnte ich nicht testen


----------



## Raeven (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

bei mir wird mal die neue Vollansicht , mal die alte verkleinerte Ansicht angezeigt. Auch habe ich schon 2x versucht bei einem Thema mir die 2. Seite anzeigen zulassen und bin wieder auf der  1. Seite gelandet. Sind hoffentlich nur Kinderkrankheiten


----------



## Mayday1980 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

kann es sein, das die App auf Andriod nicht mehr richtig geht? obwohl ich eingeloggt bin, steht im Marktplatz nichts mehr drin


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

@Mayday: Geht mir auch so. Bei der Android App ist nachdem man auf den marktplatz geht alles grau und man kann nichts öffnen.

Ausserdem dauert das Laden der neuen PCGH Seite bei mir doch um einige Sekunden länger....


----------



## doceddy (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hier das gleiche Problem mit der app


----------



## turbosnake (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-sammelthread-pcghx-app-fuer-ios-android.html


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bitte das Tearing unter Opera fixen.
Das nervt echt extrem.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du die "neue" Bildergalerie gesehen hast.
> 
> Crysis 3 PC: Die DX11-Technik exklusiv im Detail - Physik, Texturen, KI, Kantenglättung und Origin - Bildergalerie, [2012/08/Crysis-3-Cryengine-3-Techtrailer-01.jpg] - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Drück mal auf "Bild vergrößern".


 
AH......

Aber warum dann noch die normale? versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Warum noch die Galerie direkt auf der News-Seite einblenden. Das faende ich dann auch am Besten.


----------



## snaapsnaap (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also was mich ziemlich stört ist der graue Balken über der Seite! 
In Verbindung mit der PCGH Logo und den beiden Suchen wird so einfach mal gut 1/3 der Seite verschwendet bevor man auch nur irgendwas informatives lesen kann...

Und ja, ich weiß das dort Werbung ist, diese lasse ich aber nicht anzeigen, Begründungen wurden schon hinreichend viele genannt.
Werbung nur an der Seite wäre ja in Ordnung, aber über dem Inhalt, zwischen dem Inhalt, neben dran und vieles davon auch noch blinkend oder als schöner Banner der die ganze Seite überdeckt, das nervt auf dauer einfach!

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wäre es auch besser die neusten Forenposts weiter oben zu haben, ähnlich CB, bei den Usernews reichen auch die letzten 3-5, da sich diese im Normalfall nicht 5 mal am Tag ändern...


----------



## Gast20141127 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hat bitte jemand nen Link wo es funktionierende URLs für meinen RSS-Feedreader gibt?
Beim Klick auf das RSS-Symbol in der grauen Leiste wird immer nur die Startseite geladen.
Auf pcgameshardware.de/feed.cfm kommt seit Monbtag 19h kein Feed mehr rein.

thx!


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Also nachdem mir die Werbung wieder mitten durch die Seite ging, hab ich mir nach gut nem Jahr doch wieder mal Addblock organisiert, und auch eingeschaltet.

Sagt bitte, wenn die Werbung nicht mehr bugt, aber so ist es im Moment echt nicht erträglich. Werbung schön und gut, aber DURCH! die News, also einfach in der Mitte vom Bildschirm statt am Rand ist selbst mir dann zu viel...


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

@PCGH 

Ist das auf den Bildern ein Bug? Ich meine den Text ganz oben links und ganz unten auf der Seite?
Passiert bei mir nur im Forum, sonst nicht.

Bei Firefox und Comodo Dragon das selbe


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Ist das auf den Bildern ein Bug? Ich meine den Text ganz oben links und ganz unten auf der Seite?
> Passiert bei mir nur im Forum, sonst nicht.
> ...


 Sieht bei mir genauso aus...


----------



## DrDave (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir genauso aus...


 
Bei mir, mit Chrome siehts aus wie immer
Edit: wie immer = normal


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Timsu schrieb:


> Bitte das Tearing unter Opera fixen.
> Das nervt echt extrem.


 
Ich dachte schon das hab nur ich


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wollte auch erst schon meinen Grafiktreiber neu installieren, dann hab ich aber im Forum gelesen, dass jemand anders das Problem auch hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Was mir im Laufe des Tages öfters aufgefallen ist, das die neuen Pinnwandeinträge quasi oft nicht angezeigt werden. Ich wundere mich nur das alles auf Null steht und trotzdem neue Beiträge dort stehen


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

1.) *Die Expandables Werbung nervt total*. Standart mäßig hängt sie bei mir oben in die Navigation rein und dann ploppt sie dauernd auf, so das ich nichts klicken kann. Sie zu schließen dauert immer um die drei Sekunden, da erst dann der Schließenbutton angezeigt wird.

2.) Die Seitenbreite stellt sich bei mir immer wieder auf Standart zurück. Ich muss sie jedes mal neu einstellen. Das ist ziemlich nervig.

3.) Wo kann ich "angemeldet bleiben" anklicken, finde ich bei login nicht mehr, muss mich jetzt also jedes mal neu anmelden.

4.) Wo kann ich direkt in der News kommentieren, wenn schon kommentiert wurde? Finde den Reiter nicht, nur wenn noch kein Kommentar zu sehen ist.

5.) User News auf der linken Seite gefällt mir weniger gut, insbesondere da sie dort nicht mehr, wie zu Anfang, oben staehen, sondern nur noch unter aktuelle Top-Artikel. Die Platzierung im Main-Newsbereich ist wesentlich effizienter als die Seitliche.

MfG


----------



## Research (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Raeven schrieb:


> [] Auch habe ich schon 2x versucht bei einem Thema mir die 2. Seite anzeigen zulassen und bin wieder auf der  1. Seite gelandet. Sind hoffentlich nur Kinderkrankheiten


 Same here: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chfolger-fuer-sparsame-systeme-enthuellt.html


----------



## Shub Niggurath (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

2560 fehlt als Auflösung. 
Ich fühle mich diskriminiert.


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Research schrieb:


> Same here: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chfolger-fuer-sparsame-systeme-enthuellt.html


Also bei mir gehts.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.)4.) Wo kann ich direkt in der News kommentieren, wenn schon kommentiert wurde? Finde den Reiter nicht, nur wenn noch kein Kommentar zu sehen ist.



Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Frage nicht. Wie vorher kannst Du bestehende Kommentare zitieren oder direkt antworten.


----------



## Falk (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Hat bitte jemand nen Link wo es funktionierende URLs für meinen RSS-Feedreader gibt?
> Beim Klick auf das RSS-Symbol in der grauen Leiste wird immer nur die Startseite geladen.
> Auf pcgameshardware.de/feed.cfm kommt seit Monbtag 19h kein Feed mehr rein.
> 
> thx!



Da funktioniert in der Tat das Script nicht, wir sind dran.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also nachdem mir die Werbung wieder mitten durch die Seite ging, hab ich mir nach gut nem Jahr doch wieder mal Addblock organisiert, und auch eingeschaltet.
> 
> Sagt bitte, wenn die Werbung nicht mehr bugt, aber so ist es im Moment echt nicht erträglich. Werbung schön und gut, aber DURCH! die News, also einfach in der Mitte vom Bildschirm statt am Rand ist selbst mir dann zu viel...



Wird eigentlich laufend besser, der Vermarkter ist dran und versucht, jede falsch platzierte Werbung möglichst schnell zu fixen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Ist das auf den Bildern ein Bug? Ich meine den Text ganz oben links und ganz unten auf der Seite?
> Passiert bei mir nur im Forum, sonst nicht.
> ...


 
Sollte nicht mehr passieren, da gab es gestern noch ein Problem.

Den Hinweis auf die Pinnwand-Einträge bauen wir auch wieder ein.


----------



## Zomg (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Die Seitenbreite stellt sich bei mir immer wieder auf Standart zurück. Ich muss sie jedes mal neu einstellen. Das ist ziemlich nervig.
> 
> 3.) Wo kann ich "angemeldet bleiben" anklicken, finde ich bei login nicht mehr, muss mich jetzt also jedes mal neu anmelden.


 
strg + r einmal ausführen vielleicht ist noch was im cache ansonsten Cookies überprüfen, gegebenenfalls Browser updaten. Ich bleibe jetzt angemeldet obwohl ichs nirgends eingestellt hab - und die Seitenbreite bleibt bei mir auch gespeichert.


----------



## Falk (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) *Die Expandables Werbung nervt total*. Standart mäßig hängt sie bei mir oben in die Navigation rein und dann ploppt sie dauernd auf, so das ich nichts klicken kann. Sie zu schließen dauert immer um die drei Sekunden, da erst dann der Schließenbutton angezeigt wird.


Haben wir schon an den Vermarkter gemeldet.


DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Die Seitenbreite stellt sich bei mir immer wieder auf Standart zurück. Ich muss sie jedes mal neu einstellen. Das ist ziemlich nervig.
> 
> 3.) Wo kann ich "angemeldet bleiben" anklicken, finde ich bei login nicht mehr, muss mich jetzt also jedes mal neu anmelden.



Klingt nach einem Cookie-Problem. Das speichern von Cookies lässt du schon zu? Oder löscht du Cookies wenn der Browser geschlossen wird?



DaStash schrieb:


> 4.) Wo kann ich direkt in der News kommentieren, wenn schon kommentiert wurde? Finde den Reiter nicht, nur wenn noch kein Kommentar zu sehen ist.


An jedem bestehenden Kommentar gibt es auf der Seite ein "Antworten" (was du willst) und ein "Zitieren". 



DaStash schrieb:


> 5.) User News auf der linken Seite gefällt mir weniger gut, insbesondere da sie dort nicht mehr, wie zu Anfang, oben staehen, sondern nur noch unter aktuelle Top-Artikel. Die Platzierung im Main-Newsbereich ist wesentlich effizienter als die Seitliche.
> 
> MfG



Die Bestückung der Seite wird sich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Mal ändern, bis die ideale Form gefunden ist. Das kann dank der neuen Technik die Redaktion einfach selbst machen.


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Haben wir schon an den Vermarkter gemeldet.


Supi!


> Klingt nach einem Cookie-Problem. Das speichern von Cookies lässt du schon zu? Oder löscht du Cookies wenn der Browser geschlossen wird?


Naja, hier auf Arbeit schon aber gestern hats bei mir zu Hause auch nicht mehr gefunzt und die Auswahl ob oder ob nicht hatte ich nicht gefunden. Ist das jetzt bei der Anmeldung standard das man angemeldet bleibt?


> An jedem bestehenden Kommentar gibt es auf der Seite ein "Antworten" (was du willst) und ein "Zitieren".


Ah, ok. Jetzt verstehe ich. Ist ein wenig verwirrend, da man den Antworten Reiter mehr mit dem entsprechenden Kommentar verbindet. Eventuell könnte man ja, wie wenn noch niemand gepostet hat, einen Antworten Reiter über den Post machen/ belassen?


> Die Bestückung der Seite wird sich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Mal ändern, bis die ideale Form gefunden ist. Das kann dank der neuen Technik die Redaktion einfach selbst machen.


Super. Danke für die Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141127 (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Da funktioniert in der Tat das Script nicht, wir sind dran.


Feeds laufen wieder. Danke.


----------



## Raeven (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Raeven schrieb:


> bei mir wird mal die neue Vollansicht , mal die alte verkleinerte Ansicht angezeigt.



Habe heute festgestellt das wenn ich angemeldet bin, die Webseite in der neuen Vollansicht dargestellt wird. Das sollte aber immer so seinauch ohne eingeloggt zu sein,  wozu habe ich denn sonst 24" mit 16:9


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Die PCGHX iPhone-App sollte echt mal schnell gefixt werden. Ich will auch gerne was schrieben können und richtig eingeloggt sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Sollte nicht mehr passieren, da gab es gestern noch ein Problem.
> 
> Den Hinweis auf die Pinnwand-Einträge bauen wir auch wieder ein.


 
Und das Problem ist weg. Danke euch


----------



## locojens (31. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug, ich melde das. Aber jetzt machen wir erst mal Feierabend.
> 
> Hat eigentlich noch niemand die neue Bildergalerie entdeckt?



Okay der Bug ist noch existent. Bei der Bildergalerie muß ich bemängeln das als letztes Bild nun auch so eine sinnlose Übersicht auftaucht wie es auch bei PCG der Fall ist, ansonsten finde ich die neue Galerie gut und schnell ist sie auch noch!


----------



## Skysnake (31. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Der Werbungsbug ist noch immer da. Die Werbung hängt im Newsbereich und srollt sogar mit 

Aufm Windows hab ich jetzt auch Addblock Plus installiert. Ohne gehts im Moment einfach nicht


----------



## noxious (1. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Mir hat jemand meinen Nick geklaut


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



noxious schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand meinen Nick geklaut


 
Wie dein Nick geklaut? Heisst du jetzt anders als vorher?


----------



## noxious (1. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Nein, aber der Login war schon vergeben und heißt anders.


----------



## Rivaldo (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hmm neue Seite, die bei mir nichts anzeigt außer einer unbrauchbaren Seite die so aussieht:
http://www.picturehost.eu/uploads/thumb_235ecaadd9f877f2b27946d999f8b00b_Capture.JPG

Was läuft da bei mir falsch?
Firefox 15.0


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Bleiben die user-news jetzt links unter dern top Artikeln, den Pcgh Disukssionen und den Ifa news? Gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht.

MfG


----------



## ruf!o (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

EDIT:
Gerade gesehen das gehörte wohl in den Feedback Thread...

So, Post jetzt im richtigen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...eit-update-extrem-fehlerhaft.html#post4525390


----------



## hardwarekäufer (2. September 2012)

*Re: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich kann mich seitdem am pc via Firefox nicht mehr einloggen. Hilft da ein löschen der kekse oder ist das Problem schwerwiegender?


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich bin online obwohl ich ausgeloggt bin?
Geht das CMS jetzt nach IP-Adressen?
Hab mir das extra auch nochmal im IE angeschaut obwohl ich eigentlich nur den Feuerfuchs verwende.
Man beachte das auch der Tooltip auf das Statuslämpchen "Online" sagt.
Cookies und Cache wurde gelöscht.



Nachtrag. 
Hab nochmal Cache und Kekse gelöscht,
dann Router 3 Minuten ausgeschaltet und jetzt mit neuer IP nochmal geschaut.
Ich bin immer noch online.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## coroc (2. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Stimmt. HAt mixh auch gewundert. skyscraper war bei mi. Sein PC war 100%ig aus. Ich war angemeldet und er wurde als online angezeigt


----------



## Ducati999 (3. September 2012)

Der Redirect auf die Mobile Seite geht(bei mir) nicht mehr...
€:nach "pcgh.de" wird das "/" vergessen


----------



## L-man (4. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

schade das die neue Seite die Übersichtlichkeit der alten komplett über Board geworfen hat.


----------



## ColorMe (5. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wenn ich per STRG + Mausrad Zoome funktioniert die Bildergallerie nur fehlerhaft. Wer hat denn sowas gecodet?


----------



## Falk (5. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Ducati999 schrieb:


> Der Redirect auf die Mobile Seite geht(bei mir) nicht mehr...
> €:nach "pcgh.de" wird das "/" vergessen


 
Welche URL rufst du genau auf? Einfach nur pcgh.de?



ColorMe schrieb:


> Wenn ich per STRG + Mausrad Zoome funktioniert die Bildergallerie nur fehlerhaft. Wer hat denn sowas gecodet?


 
Schauen wir uns an, wird leider erst in der nächste Woche etwas. Ist anscheinend auch nicht in jedem Browser ein Problem, Chrome zickt, Firefox kann es (jeweils aktuelle Version).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



L-man schrieb:


> schade das die neue Seite die Übersichtlichkeit der alten komplett über Board geworfen hat.


 
Kannst Du das bitte konkretisieren?


----------



## Rivaldo (5. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Da eure Homepage bei mir seit einer Woche komplett ohne Funktion ist und keine Artikel anwählbar sind und auch niemand auf den Kommentar reagiert muß ich mir wohl oder übel eine andere HardwareSite suchen, schade. Das war wohl nix mit der Generalüberholung.
Bild: capturen8abq.jpg - abload.de


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hi,

Welchen Browser hast Du? Welche Skripte?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Mko (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hallo
Seit der Umstellung auf die neue Website gibt es ein Problem mit der Darstellung der Seite, wenn man das Setzen von Cookies für PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE untersagt (siehe angehängte Aufnahmen). Andernfalls ist alles wie gewünscht (weswegen hier wahrscheinlich sonst noch keiner was gesagt hat, da registrierte Nutzer diese sowieso zulassen müssen um sich Anmelden zu können).

Andere Faktoren schließe ich mal aus, da ich den Sachverhalt sowohl mit Firefox 15 als auch mit dem Internet Explorer 9 nachvollziehen konnte und der Cache sowieso nach jedem Beenden geleert wird.


----------



## taks (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Da ich scheinar nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin.
Mich logt es des öfteren sontan aus. nicht nur wenn ich den Browser schliesse, auch zwischen durch.

Heute kam dann das Bild unten ^^. Vllt hilfts euch weiter.



_edit: Opera ist Version 12.02_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-man (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du das bitte konkretisieren?


 
jep,  hat man vorher in  einem Beitrag nach unten gescrollt waren dort die Kommentare, klar abgesetzt und beim Scrollen schon zu erkennen. Jetzt erscheinen dort auch noch die verwandten Artikel das man erstmal suchen muss. Ich finde das ist alles ein wenig Kontrastarm man erkennt kaum noch wann ein Bereich aufhört und der nächste anfängt. Das ist aber nicht nur bei euch so. Meist wird eine Seite oder Forum im Zuge einer "Modernisierung" bunter und unübersichtlicher, vieleicht werde ich auch einfach alt.


----------



## Falk (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Mko schrieb:


> Hallo
> Seit der Umstellung auf die neue Website gibt es ein Problem mit der Darstellung der Seite, wenn man das Setzen von Cookies für PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE untersagt (siehe angehängte Aufnahmen). Andernfalls ist alles wie gewünscht (weswegen hier wahrscheinlich sonst noch keiner was gesagt hat, da registrierte Nutzer diese sowieso zulassen müssen um sich Anmelden zu können).
> 
> Andere Faktoren schließe ich mal aus, da ich den Sachverhalt sowohl mit Firefox 15 als auch mit dem Internet Explorer 9 nachvollziehen konnte und der Cache sowieso nach jedem Beenden geleert wird.


 
Das es komplett ohne Cookies (und Cookies direkt von PCGameshardware.de sollte man auch zulassen)  nicht komplett korrekt läuft werden wir nicht verhindern können - zu viele Daten werden in Cookies gespeichert, die die Webseite braucht.

Cookies sind ja nichts per se schlechtes, dass man Cookies von Dritten nicht zulässt sehe ich ja noch ein, aber Cookies der besuchten Seiten kann man zulassen.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Warum kann man eigentlich nicht mehr selber entscheiden ob man angemeldet bleiben will oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Falk (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum kann man eigentlich nicht mehr selber entscheiden ob man angemeldet bleiben will oder nicht?
> 
> MfG


 
Kannst du, in dem du abmelden drückst


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Kannst du, in dem du abmelden drückst


Ist schon klar nur warum wird das jetzt so gemacht und nicht wie vorher, dass sich die User entscheiden müssen? Ich sags mal so, hier bei mir auf Arbeit will ich nicht unbedingt das cookies gesetzt werden und deshalb würde ich die vorherige Funktion bevorzugen. 

MfG


----------



## Mko (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Falk schrieb:


> Das es komplett ohne Cookies (und Cookies direkt von PCGameshardware.de sollte man auch zulassen)  nicht komplett korrekt läuft werden wir nicht verhindern können - zu viele Daten werden in Cookies gespeichert, die die Webseite braucht.
> 
> Cookies sind ja nichts per se schlechtes, dass man Cookies von Dritten nicht zulässt sehe ich ja noch ein, aber Cookies der besuchten Seiten kann man zulassen.


 
Es mag sein, dass Cookies zur Abwechslung auch mal nicht nur zum Usertracking eingesetzt werden können, aber ihr seid wirklich die erste Seite im Internet, die ich kenne, die das zum Darstellen des Layouts unbedingt notwendig macht. (warum eigentlich?)
Für regelmäßige Leser sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass es da draußen in den Weiten des Internets viele Menschen gibt, die Cookies grundsätzlich ausschließen und sich dann beim Besuch hier wundern warum das alles so kaputt aussieht.

Ach ja, selbst mit Cookies scheint sich das Werbebanner rechts gerne ab und zu nach links zu orientieren (siehe Bild).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



L-man schrieb:


> jep,  hat man vorher in  einem Beitrag nach unten gescrollt waren dort die Kommentare, klar abgesetzt und beim Scrollen schon zu erkennen. Jetzt erscheinen dort auch noch die verwandten Artikel das man erstmal suchen muss. Ich finde das ist alles ein wenig Kontrastarm man erkennt kaum noch wann ein Bereich aufhört und der nächste anfängt. Das ist aber nicht nur bei euch so. Meist wird eine Seite oder Forum im Zuge einer "Modernisierung" bunter und unübersichtlicher, vieleicht werde ich auch einfach alt.


 
Okay danke, das grenzt das Ganze doch erheblich ein. Wir arbeiten noch an der Einblendung des Bereiches unter dem Artikel. In dem Zug haben wir schon mal die Anzahl verwandter Artikel von 5 auf 3 gekürzt und die Teaserbilder weggelassen. More 2 come!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Mko schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass Cookies zur Abwechslung auch mal nicht nur zum Usertracking eingesetzt werden können, aber ihr seid wirklich die erste Seite im Internet, die ich kenne, die das zum Darstellen des Layouts unbedingt notwendig macht. (warum eigentlich?)
> Für regelmäßige Leser sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass es da draußen in den Weiten des Internets viele Menschen gibt, die Cookies grundsätzlich ausschließen und sich dann beim Besuch hier wundern warum das alles so kaputt aussieht.
> 
> Ach ja, selbst mit Cookies scheint sich das Werbebanner rechts gerne ab und zu nach links zu orientieren (siehe Bild).


 
Doppelpost ftw, aber das hat rein gar nichts mit dem anderen Thema zu tun. Die Ansicht ist generell kaputt, welche Auflösung nutzt Du?


----------



## Mko (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doppelpost ftw, aber das hat rein gar nichts mit dem anderen Thema zu tun. Die Ansicht ist generell kaputt, welche Auflösung nutzt Du?


 Die Bildschirmauflösung ist 1280x1024, aber beim Surfen ist das Browserfenster nicht maximiert, also füllt nicht den kompletten Desktop aus.

Ah, ich seh gerade dass das beschriebene Problem nicht auftritt wenn man das Fenster maximiert und dann die Seite lädt (also auch wenn man Cookies deaktiviert hat). Ändert man die Fenstergröße erst im Nachhinein ändert sich nichts mehr...


----------



## BikeRider (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Hallo

Erst einmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich das neue Design als gelungen empfinde.
Ein wenig musste ich mich umstellen und gewöhnen, aber das macht nichts.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist folgendes:
Ich starte PCGH.de mit der Classic -Oberfläche, um nur PC-Games- Hard- und -Software lesen zu können.
Gibt es den Classic-Bereich  denn nicht mehr ?
Ich empfinde, dass im Classic- Bereich viel zu viele Phone und Konsolen-News zu lesen sind.
Und bitte nicht die Standard-Floskeln "Du musst sie ja nicht lesen"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Helau,

wie wäre es damit? Classic-News zu Computer-Themen, IT-Technik und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## BikeRider (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Helau,
> 
> wie wäre es damit? Classic-News zu Computer-Themen, IT-Technik und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Grüße, Thilo


 Habe ich gemacht. Bei mir startet PCGH sofort mit. pcgameshardware.de/Classic/

Trotzden hab ich auf der Seite heute die:
iPhone 5: Neues Foto zeigt Bauhöhe im Vergleich zum iPhone 4S
Motorola zeigt neue Razr-Serie mit Android 4.0
Nokia Lumia 920 gegen iPhone 5: Hands-on-Tests zum Windows Phone 8-Smartphone
iPhone 5: Special Event am 12. September - noch eine Woche bis zum neuen Apple-Smartphone
Gestern:
Wii U: Nintendo-Konsole kommt Mitte November für 250 Dollar
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Lumia...-Lumia-920-Windows-Phone-8-Induktion-1022520/
und so weiter.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich Rächstschreibversessener habe übrigens einen Schlächtschribsfäla entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Le*tz*en...sollte wohl le*tzt*en Kommentar heissen...

jaja...ich kenne das, nach einiger Zeit sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht. Bei mir startet PCGH sofort mit. pcgameshardware.de/Classic/
> 
> Trotzden hab ich auf der Seite heute die:
> iPhone 5: Neues Foto zeigt Bauhöhe im Vergleich zum iPhone 4S
> ...


 
Ah, Danke, das war ein Config-Fehler. Jetzt sollte es passen!


----------



## Falk (7. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ich Rächstschreibversessener habe übrigens einen Schlächtschribsfäla entdeckt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wir ausgebessert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Auf der Main, wenn man mit der Maus über Forum darüber fährt und Neue Beiträge anklickt, erscheint nur eine Fehlermeldung :


> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.


Im Forum funktioniert das aber glänzend.


----------



## BikeRider (7. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ah, Danke, das war ein Config-Fehler. Jetzt sollte es passen!


  Danke für die Mühe


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich haben die gesamten 35 Seiten des Threads nicht durchgelesen, also verzeiht mir bitte, falls das schon genannt wurde.

Wenn ich auf der PCGH-Seite eine Bildergalerie anschauen will, dann "rutscht" das Bild in der Galerie mit jedem Klick auf den "Pfeil nach rechts"-Button ein Stück nach rechts, deshalb kann ich diese Bilder leider nicht mehr anschauen 
Falls es hilft: Ich benutze den Comodo Dragon als Browser, die Version ist 21.2.0.0


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Ich weiß ja es ist jammern auf hohem Niveau,
aber irgendwas scheint da mit der offline/online Erkennung nicht zu passen.
In den Threads selber passt es aber wenn man über den Namen fährt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BikeRider (10. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ah, Danke, das war ein Config-Fehler. Jetzt sollte es passen!


 Ich weiß, ich jammere, aber ich habe heute noch was gefunden. 
PS4: Spezifikationen der Next-Gen-Konsole erneut im Internet
Xbox 720: Gefährden Probleme bei der Chip-Ausbeute den Release?
Scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein, mit den Classic-Bereich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4538969 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Main, wenn man mit der Maus über Forum darüber fährt und Neue Beiträge anklickt, erscheint nur eine Fehlermeldung :
> 
> Im Forum funktioniert das aber glänzend.


 
So, das geht auch.


----------



## Research (10. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Warum bin ich trotz Abmeldung on?


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



Research schrieb:


> Warum bin ich trotz Abmeldung on?


 Du bist PCGH-süchtig! Finde dich damit ab!


----------



## BikeRider (15. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Was ist eigentlich mit der Main ? Bleibt die so schmal oder wird die für Breit-Bildschirme wieder breiter ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wieso sollte die schmal sein? Wenn Du eingeloggt bist, hast Du rechts oben den Punkt "Auflösung".


----------



## BikeRider (15. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die schmal sein? Wenn Du eingeloggt bist, hast Du rechts oben den Punkt "Auflösung".


 Man muss es nun doch wieder nach jeden einloggen von Hand umstellen ?
Zu Anfang, als das neue Design kam, sprang es nach den anmelden ohne von Hand umzustellen um.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*

Wiso gibt es den Punkt Auflösung eigentlich nur für registrierte Nutzer? Diese Grundfunktion sollte eigentlich immer zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH startet Dienstag früh mit neuer Webseite durch!*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Man muss es nun doch wieder nach jeden einloggen von Hand umstellen ?
> Zu Anfang, als das neue Design kam, sprang es nach den anmelden ohne von Hand umzustellen um.


 
Du solltest das eigentlich nur 1x einstellen müssen, sofern Du Cookies akzeptierst.


----------

